# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  يالاّ نكتب رباعيات دعوه للتواصل

## صفحات العمر

احبائى الكرام

لا شك ان فن الرباعيه من اجمل فنون الشعر العامى لما تحمله من عمق فلسفى يسجل الحاله الادبيه فى عدد قليل من الحروف وهذه دعوه منى لاقلامكم الشاعره لنسطر معا نبضات قلوبنا فى اطار الرباعيات

ايه رأيكم؟

انتظر ابداعات شعراء القسم فى هذا الفن الجميل


اتوبيس بلدنا بيجرى ولا دارى باللى معاه
عمال يسابق وخانق قلوبنا يا ولداه
سواقه عامل جدع ولا دارى بالأشارات
ياريت يكون خط سيره لغيره مش لهواه
 :;):

----------


## صفحات العمر

ايراده عال العال وبيشتكى الازمه
وكأن كل الجهود ما عادلهاش لزمه
هو احنا مش م البلد ولا احنا غربا يا ناس
ولو فى يوم تسأله يقول دا م الزحمه

----------


## عادل الخطيب

ملعون ابوكى يــا بلــد
  سقيــانــا كسـات المر
  بنقولــك مدى الخطــاوى
  تقوليننا للخلــف د ر
                   عجبــى

----------


## عادل الخطيب

يــا بلدنــا وانتى فينــك 
    متسرقنا عينى عينك
    اتسرقنا وتقـتلنا والى قاتل
  ع المنصه كل يوم
  يدينا حصه فى انتمئنا لبصصينك

     من اشعار
  مصطفى مقلد

----------


## عادل الخطيب

*        يابلدنا  وانتى فينك 
         متسرقنا عينى عينك
        والى قاتل ع المنصه 
          كل يوم يدينا حصه 
        فى انتمئــنا لبصصينك
    من  اشعار 
      الشاعر 
 مصطفى مقلد*

----------


## عادل الخطيب

اكتبينى فوق جبينك
   كلمه صادقه فى ضميرك
  يابلدنا  احنا انـتـى
   وانتى ليه بتنكرينا

   عادل

----------


## أم أحمد

ما شاء الله يا استاذ محمد فكرة حلوة اوي
انا باحب الرباعيات جدا بس للاسف ما عنديش ملكة الكتابة
بس انا هاعدي من هنا كتير عشان اقرأ الرباعيات الجميلة دي
كل الشكر للاقلام المبدعة في هذه الصفحة

----------


## عادل الخطيب

*
           غــريب امرك لــلغريب حلو شهدك
           واحنــا ليه يالى منــك  ليــنا مــرك
            احنــا منــك ولا يعنى ولاد حــرام
            احضنينا مره واحده حسسينا بالحنان*

    عــادل

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

تلعن أبوها ليه
 هيَ اللي أويانا
و العيب مهوش فيها
العيب دا جوانا

----------


## LORDKAZA

بلدي وحابب اراضيها 
بلدي وباموت  فيها
وحتى ولو جارت 
روحي فدا عنيها

----------


## LORDKAZA

هي اللي ربتني 
من خيرها واديتني
من نيلها اهوه باشرب
وحبيتها فحبيتني

----------


## LORDKAZA

بلدي ديه مظلومه 
غلبانه مغمومه 
ده حتى اولادها
قاللوها ملعونه

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="7 80"]يا بلدي مدي ضيك في قلبي وعيوني
في حضنك يا طيبه ارمي حزني وشجوني
ياللي ترابك كحل عيني و اسرني
اه لو يوم اتظلمت يدفن اللي ظلموني[/frame]


محاوله 
 ::$:   ::$:   ::$:   ::$:

----------


## مصطفى سلام

مصـــر
مصر اللى هيّــه من زمان .. محروسة بالقرآن ..
أثنى عليها فى كتابه .. ربنا الرحمن ..
ييجى مصرى من ولادها .. يلعن أبو خاشها ..
عينى على بلدى .. مبدأ حضارة الإنسان .

صح البلد – أنا معاك – إنها منهوبة ..
من بعد ما بناها الجدود .. طوبة فوق طوبة ..
لكن يكون من ولادها جاحد و متنكر ..
تبقى البلد بولادها .. ضايعة و منكوبة .

 مصطفى سلام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

ياللى على شط الهوى , متلمش فيه غرقان ..
دا اللى ملهشى دوا , القلب لو ولهان ..
لما تدوق لوعته , يومها تبوح و تقول ..
يا ريت فى بحر الهوى , أغرق كمان و كمان .
مصطفى سلام

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *        يابلدنا  وانتى فينك 
>          متسرقنا عينى عينك
>         والى قاتل ع المنصه 
>           كل يوم يدينا حصه 
>         فى انتمئــنا لبصصينك
>     من  اشعار 
>       الشاعر 
>  مصطفى مقلد*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لك عادل وكل تقديرى وتحياتى للشاعر الجميل مصطفى مقلد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> اكتبينى فوق جبينك
>    كلمه صادقه فى ضميرك
>   يابلدنا  احنا انـتـى
>    وانتى ليه بتنكرينا
>    عادل



اكتبينى يا حبيبتى جوه سطرك
وعد بعيونى اصونك واحمى ضهرك
يامـّه انا عاشق ترابك صدقينى
ليه يا غاليه بيحبسونى ف سجن قهرك

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *
>            غــريب امرك لــلغريب حلو شهدك
>            واحنــا ليه يالى منــك  ليــنا مــرك
>             احنــا منــك ولا يعنى ولاد حــرام
>             احضنينا مره واحده حسسينا بالحنان*
> 
>     عــادل




من الحقائق المحزنه جدا التى افرزتها حادث غرق العباره

ان الاهتمام الأول والاخير بالاجنبى 

اما المصرىالذى سافر ليزيح بعضا من بؤسه واغترابه فى وطنه فيغور ف....................

إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون


شكرا لحسك الشاعر اخى عادل

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ما شاء الله يا استاذ محمد فكرة حلوة اوي
> انا باحب الرباعيات جدا بس للاسف ما عنديش ملكة الكتابة
> بس انا هاعدي من هنا كتير عشان اقرأ الرباعيات الجميلة دي
> كل الشكر للاقلام المبدعة في هذه الصفحة




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الشكر لك اختى الغاليه ام احمد 

على مرورك الذى يسعدنى جدا :hey:  

وبالفعل مصر عامره باقلام غايه فى الرقى والروعه

وهذه هى مصر دائما فى شتى مجالات الابداع لديها طاقات غير عاديه

بس محتاجه اللى يفجر كوامن العزم فيها

ربنا يبارك فيكى اختى الرائعه ولا يحرمنا من تشجيعك وتواجدك

لك خالص تقديرى

محمد سعيد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> تلعن أبوها ليه
>  هيَ اللي أويانا
> و العيب مهوش فيها
> العيب دا جوانا



امى يا غاليه اسمعى منى
واسمع صوتك بيطمنى
صرخة طفلك لجل امانه
عمرى ما هنسى إنك انى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> بلدي ديه مظلومه 
> غلبانه مغمومه 
> ده حتى اولادها
> قاللوها ملعونه


مين اللى سبب حزنها  وقلوبنا تفديها
مين اللى شتت حلمها مهو منها فيها
يا الف آه لو يتوه الحق ومعالمه
ويسبنا زى البقر بندور ف سواقيها




ما ارق واجمل ما نزفه قلمك اخى الجميل هانى

اشكرك على تواجدك السخى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> [frame="7 80"]يا بلدي مدي ضيك في قلبي وعيوني
> في حضنك يا طيبه ارمي حزني وشجوني
> ياللي ترابك كحل عيني و اسرني
> اه لو يوم اتظلمت يدفن اللي ظلموني[/frame]
> 
> 
> محاوله


من نور جمال طلتك بصى على كونك
لونى ف سمار بشرتك وخضارى ف عيونك
اصلك يا ضى القلب طالعالى
مهما الصعاب تغلبك متغيريش لونك


هايل

استمرى يا ملك :good:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> مصـــر
> مصر اللى هيّــه من زمان .. محروسة بالقرآن ..
> أثنى عليها فى كتابه .. ربنا الرحمن ..
> ييجى مصرى من ولادها .. يلعن أبو خاشها ..
> عينى على بلدى .. مبدأ حضارة الإنسان .
> 
> صح البلد – أنا معاك – إنها منهوبة ..
> من بعد ما بناها الجدود .. طوبة فوق طوبة ..
> لكن يكون من ولادها جاحد و متنكر ..
> ...



مكنون محبه ف قلبها ودمعها سايل
فيضان حنان محبوس بالف ميت حايل
مسكينه يا كلمتى لو توصلى ليها
وتحلفي ان قلبى لهمها شايل



الله عليك يا مصطفى تواجدك اثرى الصفحه بجد

ربنا يبارك فيك يا رب

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*قفص وجوه مِنُه جوز فراخ
عدىَ عليهم ديك ـ عَطَس ياعيني وداخ
قالوا بسيطه ـ أنفلونزا
أرحَم من جِنان البقر بيلحَس اللِمخاخ*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*ياعيني غلبان الفَرارجي
أُستُر يارب وم المرض نجي
الشوطه هَجمِت ع الفراخ
لا عاد ينفع طبيب ولا حتى ميت تَمرجي*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*اللحمه صَبحِت خَطر لَو حتى مَشويه
بَعد جنون البقر شوطة الفراخ جايه
من تاني فولنا إنتصَر
أربعه وعشرين ساعه المِعده مِكتِفيه*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

> *اللحمه صَبحِت خَطر لَو حتى مَشويه
> بَعد جنون البقر شوطة الفراخ جايه
> من تاني فولنا إنتصَر
> أربعه وعشرين ساعه المِعده مِكتِفيه*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه   

ربنا يخيب ظنك وما يطولها شدة  *

----------


## LORDKAZA

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/1.gif" border="outset,10,black" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اللحمه برضه خطر على الصحه والانسان=
صابها جنون البقر واتجننوا الخرفان=
والفول  سليم ازاي  وكله كيماوي=
ولو حته كلت الهوى هتاكل معاه دخان=[/poem]

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="7 80"]بتقول ال اللحمة خطر هو احنا لاقيناه
حمي ولا جنون بقي برده شارينها
بنشوفها من موسم لموسم يا بشر
وحياتك انت ده حتي ريحتها نسينها[/frame]

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
بجرب

----------


## LORDKAZA

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,black,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/1.gif" border="outset,9,black" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
قعدت افكر كنير مش عارف اكل ايه
ازاي نسيت السمك الاكله بنت الايه
قالولي خلص السمك ماعدش في بحورنا
قلتلهم ايه السبب قالولي من غير ليه[/poem]

----------


## عصام علم الدين

يابلدنا فيكي أطول نَهر
وتَمَلي لابسه توب النصر
طب ليه بنعيش عطاشى
ونموت بفعل القَهر

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*بلدي ورغم البُعد لِساني
حروف إسمك على لساني
دايماً أنا فاكرك
وإنتِ تَملي ناسياني*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*قلبي تَمَلي يشتاقلِك
دقاتُه صوت بيندَهلِك
وإنت حاسباني غَريب
وكأني مش من أهلِك*

----------


## عايده العشرى

ملعون ابو اللى عاش ناهبها وواكلها
قاعد على قلبها يشرب مياه نيلها
ياكل ف مال النبى ويعبى ما يخللى
غير أرض عطشانه شرقان يانخيلها

----------


## عايده العشرى

ملعون ابو الساكت ع الحق ف المواضيع!!
قال يشترى دماغه خايف لاقوته يضيع
ياكلها متغمسه بالذل ويحلّى
 يمكن يجيله يوم يصبح من المقاطيع

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="7 80"]الاوله ...اه ........واهلي ظلموني
التانيه...اه........ بالجبن نعتوني
التالته...اه........ موتي مالوش ديه
الرابعه...اه........ وبجوعي عايروني[/frame]

بقلدكوا  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## LORDKAZA

بلدي خلاص دفنا الصبر جوانا
ورحنا في وش المحن ومفيش حاجه معانا
ما الصير يا اما مل منا واشتكى
وهموم الدنيا صعبه وتملي وخدانا

----------


## مصطفى سلام

هل من الضرورى أن تكون كل الرباعيات وطنية ؟  أعتقد أن صفحات العمر لم يقصد ذلك .. و عشان كده خدوا  دى :
عجبى على ابن آدم , يجرى كتير و يبرطع
و يلملم الدنيا فى كفه , و فى خيرها بيتمتع
ناسى حقيقة ما تتـنسيش أبدا
" عش كما تهوى , فى النهاية القبور تجمع "
مصطفى سلام

----------


## LORDKAZA

الجهل خلاص انتشر على كل شكل ولون
الناس عماها الخطر  ولاعدش شئ موزون
بيرموا جوه النيل فراخ وعيانه
فاكرين  بيخلصوا منها ده الجهل شئ مجنون

----------


## LORDKAZA

روحت اقول يا ناس ارموها في زباله
قالولي يا استاذ فراخنا عيانه
قلتهم بلغوا عنها ييجوا ياخدوها
قالولي والله مش فاضيين دماغنا مليانه

----------


## مصطفى سلام

> ملعون ابوكى يــا بلــد
>   سقيــانــا كسـات المر
>   بنقولــك مدى الخطــاوى
>   تقوليننا للخلــف د ر
>                    عجبــى


قدم يا عادل توبتك و ابدى الندم ..
قبل ما ف يوم القيامة تزل بيك القدم ..
دا اللى انت قلته خطيئة تغتفـر ..
لو رحت لأمك تبوس إيديها و القدم
مصطفى سلام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

يا جدى يا نارمر , يا موحد القطرين ..
يا لابس التاج ابيض و أحمر , , و مرفوع الجبين ..
هات لى معاك خوفو و أحمس و العظيم رمسيس ..
 و تعالوا حاكموا اللى شتم مصر , يا أعظم الفراعين .
مصطفى سلام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

فرخة من العشة , بصت علـّى و كاكت ..
ناوى تاكلنى , ولا ّ عـليا راحت ..
إن كنت مش ناوى , حابسنى ليه فى القفص ؟
لا برد عنـدى و لا زكام , و لا أى شئ تالت .
مصطفى سلام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

قاعد تغنى : هاتوا لى حبيبى , ما تروح يا أخى ليها ..
      و تقول هاتوا له م الغورية هدية , ما تقوم تنقيها ..
      هو انت اللى وافع فى الهوى و لا ّ مراسيلك ؟
       كل اللى له حاجة يا صاحبى .. واجب يقوم بيها
مصطفى سلام

----------


## LORDKAZA

قالولنا الميه مسمومه هتتطهر كمان ساعتين
جرينا بسرعه وجيبنا ميه بس ايه كراتين
واللي بيبيع يبصلنا ووالدنيا مش سيعاه
ويقول في سره فعلا رزق الهبل على المجانين

----------


## صفحات العمر

اهداء بلا استثناءالى كل الاقلام المبهره فى هذا الموضوع

[frame="7 80"]
هات يا زمان الحب ولادك هاتهم هاتهم يالاّ قوام

لم جميع احفاد احفادك علشان نسمع احلى كلام

 دااحنا قلوب بتحب المعنى

صاحيه حروفنا و مش هتنام[/frame]

----------


## صفحات العمر

> هل من الضرورى أن تكون كل الرباعيات وطنية ؟  أعتقد أن صفحات العمر لم يقصد ذلك .. و عشان كده خدوا  دى :
> عجبى على ابن آدم , يجرى كتير و يبرطع
> و يلملم الدنيا فى كفه , و فى خيرها بيتمتع
> ناسى حقيقة ما تتـنسيش أبدا
> " عش كما تهوى , فى النهاية القبور تجمع "
> مصطفى سلام




 :good:   :good:   :good:   :good:  


هو دا الكلام يا مصطفى

صدقت تماما ايها الجميل

----------


## صفحات العمر

> [frame="7 80"]الاوله ...اه ........واهلي ظلموني
> التانيه...اه........ بالجبن نعتوني
> التالته...اه........ موتي مالوش ديه
> الرابعه...اه........ وبجوعي عايروني[/frame]
> 
> بقلدكوا




ملك  :4:  

الصفحه منوره بكلماتك

استمرى :mazika3:  

 فالتجربه بدأت تعطينا الثمار فى نزف قلمك

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*اصحاب كتير وكتير كتير صاحبتهم
وفى ناس كتير كلمتهم وسمعتهم
والابتسامة كانت علامة مجلجلة من وشهم
وسؤال بيطرح نفسه هل
هل ده الأفا والا حقيقي وشهم

احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## LORDKAZA

[frame="1 80"]كتير حاولت اكون شاعر واحرك قلمي بمشاعر
لكني خلاص مانيش قادر ولا حتى الحروف فاكر
ولا محتاج لاوراقي وهارمي حتى اقلامي
ولو سألوني ايه حاصل هاقول قلبي خلاص هاجر[/frame]

----------


## سمـاء

رباعيات... وعاوزة ناس قادرة
تنقى أحلى  كلام وتركز الفكرة
فى معنى جميل...... بلا تطويل
تدخل الدنيا ببراعة من خرم إبرة


تحية لكل من ترك بصماته هنا...  وهناك:

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=33157

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="7 80"]يا عمري وين انت وعلي وين رايح
طول الزمن تجري و بأحلامك سارح 
كتير تقع وتقوم تنجرح وتغني  
وكتير عدي عليك افراح ومدابح 
وعجبي[/frame]

وجود حضرتك يا استاذ محمد انت واستاذ مصطفي شجعني واهو تجربه 
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## مصطفى سلام

يا بنت يا سمرة .. إيه م الجمال فاتك ؟ ..
دا القد غصن البان و رمشك بالقلوب فاتك ..
قالت لى هـّوه الجمال , قد و رموش و عيون ؟..
دا الحسن جـّوه القلوب , و سيب الملك للمالك .
مصطفى سلام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

[QUOTE=malkro7y][frame="7 80"]يا عمري وين انت وعلي وين رايح
طول الزمن تجري و بأحلامك سارح 
كتير تقع وتقوم تنجرح وتغني  
وكتير عدي عليك افراح ومدابح 
وعجبي[/frame]


إن شالله يكون عمرك رايح على الأفراح ..
و يكون نهارك عسل و الليالى ملاح ..
إيه الكتير اللى وقع و العمر لسه الفجر ؟
عيشى الحياة يا جميلة و سيبك من اللى راح .
مصطفى سلام

----------


## malkro7y

[QUOTE=مصطفى سلام]


> [frame="7 80"]يا عمري وين انت وعلي وين رايح
> طول الزمن تجري و بأحلامك سارح 
> كتير تقع وتقوم تنجرح وتغني  
> وكتير عدي عليك افراح ومدابح 
> وعجبي[/frame]
> 
> 
> إن شالله يكون عمرك رايح على الأفراح ..
> و يكون نهارك عسل و الليالى ملاح ..
> ...


[frame="7 80"]عمري سنيه قليله لكن جروحه كتير
تلاقيه ساعة فرح والباقي حزن مرير 
ايامه بتعدي مليها الخوف
من دنيا غداره مرشده فيها قلب ضرير[/frame]

----------


## مصطفى سلام

[QUOTE=malkro7y]


> [frame="7 80"]عمري سنيه قليله لكن جروحه كتير
> تلاقيه ساعة فرح والباقي حزن مرير 
> ايامه بتعدي مليها الخوف
> من دنيا غداره مرشده فيها قلب ضرير[/frame]


يا حلوة ياللى بتشتكى .. دى الدنيا حلوة كتير ..
بستان أرجه معتبر .. مليان ورود و زهور ..
و العمر خبرة و تجارب .. مش بالسنين محسوب
و الدنيا بتغدر ساعات , لكن نعيمها وفير 
مصطفى سلام

----------


## LORDKAZA

[QUOTE=مصطفى سلام]


> يا حلوة ياللى بتشتكى .. دى الدنيا حلوة كتير ..
> بستان أرجه معتبر .. مليان ورود و زهور ..
> و العمر خبرة و تجارب .. مش بالسنين محسوب
> و الدنيا بتغدر ساعات , لكن نعيمها وفير 
> مصطفى سلام


الدنيا بتغدر ساعات لكن غدرها الوان
والدنيا قصه حزينه مادام البطل أنسان
يجرح وخاين واستاذ في القتل والتدمير
وناسي أن برضه أخرته حفره بدون عنوان

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*الشمس طالعة والبحور الوان
والارض خضرا ست الاف فدان
انسان بيرسم بالقلم خط الحدود
وادى الوطن اصبح بلا عنوان


احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

فَرخه قالِت لإبنها الكَتكوت عِباره

قالِت ياوَلدي الموت ـ بيجينا بدون إشاره

بالأَنفلونزا نموت ـ أَحسَن مانموت في القَطر

 أو تِغرَق بينا العَبارَه

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*مَبحوح ياديك صوتَك ـ ولا عُدت عارِف تِدَن

قَرَب مَعاد موتَك ـ وإن مُت مش هانِحزَن

ناوي تِكتَبها الوَصيه ؟

وَلا خَلاص ـ إسم الوَريث مُعلَن ؟*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*يافَرخَه نافَشَه الريش ـ ونهار وليل تِكاكي

تِحاولي ماتحاوليش ـ الشوطه جاياكي

فَنَصيحه ماتستَنيش

روحي زوري الشيخ كِنتاكي*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*ياطيور تِعبتي مِن تِرحال وهِجرَه

شايفَه بحور وجبال ـ بينِك وبين بُكرَه

نِفسِك تِعودي للوَطن

بَس الجِناحات ـ مش قادرَه*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*يافراخ يامسجونه في عِشَش ـ لإمتى هاتفَكَري؟

العيشه مش مَضمونه ـ كاكي يالا وإتحَرري

إِوعي تخافي السَجان ـ بُكرَه الأيام هاتخونُه

وإنت في عيونه تِنَقَري*

----------


## Basio

* * 
*جميل جميل يا استاذ محمد الفكرة دي* 
*انا هبقى اجي هنا كتير عشان اتابع* 
*متقفلش الباب *

----------


## مصطفى سلام

> [frame="7 80"]يا عمري وين انت وعلي وين رايح
> طول الزمن تجري و بأحلامك سارح 
> كتير تقع وتقوم تنجرح وتغني  
> وكتير عدي عليك افراح ومدابح 
> وعجبي[/frame]
> 
> وجود حضرتك يا استاذ محمد انت واستاذ مصطفي شجعني واهو تجربه


الحسن فى الخلقة و فى الأخلاق .. ملك روحى ..
يللا على دنيا الجمال يا ملك ......... روحى ..
دى الدنيا حلوة و جميلة و كلها بهجة ..
ليه تكرهيها كده يا ملك روحى ؟ ...
مصطفى سلام

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*طبيت على نقوط الحروف و الكلام 
فريت حروفها كل حرف بكام
لقيتك انت ياصاحبي بتبصلي وتضحك
حرفك ده اغلى من التمن والامنيات ياعصام

احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## LORDKAZA

يارب طالب رحمتك يا خالق الاكوان
عبدك بيطلب نجدتك يا رب يا رحمن
جايز اكون في يوم قصرت في عبادتي	
 اغفر يا رب وسامحني معلش انا انسان

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="7 80"]قلبي عليك يا وليدي من حزنه مفطور
الجرح جرحك ولكنه في قلبي محفور
شايفه دموعك بتسري يا وليدي انهار
ما بيدي غير دعوتي لربي سبحانه غفور[/frame]

----------


## مصطفى عصام

اسمحوا بان اشترك معكم
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/1.gif" border="outset,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
صحيت من نومي على فرخه بتكاكي
قلتلها ايه يا فرخه للبرد هتطاطي
ردت عليا وقالت مدبوحه مدبوحه
عيانه ولا سليمه معايا الزمن واطي[/poem]

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

الاخ الفاضل مصطفي عصام
السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله وبركاته

اسمح لى اخى الفاضل ان اتحفظ على تعبيرك ووصفك للزمن انه واطي

وهناك حديث يقول فيما معناه عن رب العزة
لا تسبوا الدهر فأنا الدهر

تقبل مودتي واحترامي 
شكراً لسعة صدرك

احمد ابوسنة

----------


## أيمن جبارة

*عجبى على بلدى الكل فيها مستشار*
*فى الكورة فى السياسة حتى فى الاشعار*
*خبرة فى كل مجال ونفتى فى كل سؤال*
*وان حد خالفنا فى رأى يبقى من الاشرار*

----------


## أيمن جبارة

*مليون سؤال وسؤال جوايا انا فى بالى*
*اشكى لمين بلوتى واحكى لمين حالى*
*قلت  ياالحكيم دلنى ورد لى سؤالى* 
*غضب الحكيم وانتشى وقال وانا مالى*

----------


## LORDKAZA

عجبي عليك يا ولد وانت لعيب بالنار
ايدك منها بتتلسع بس ولد جبار 
لا قلت عمرك اه ولا حتى طفيتها
ومهما منها بتتحرق تلاعبها باستمرار

----------


## LORDKAZA

فين اشعاركم فين اختفت النجوم
عدا على الموضوع يوم ورا يوم ورا يوم 
لا حد فيكم دخل متعنا برباعيه
يبقى اكيد يحق لينا نلوم

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

أدى القلم قادر يرجع ضحكتك
وأدى الألم قادر يعيش فى فرشتك
دور على طوق النجاه بألف أه
هتلاقي  حاجة ترد بيها كلمتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


احمد ابوسنة

----------


## sayedattia

*زمان كانت الفـــــــراخ أكلتي المفضـــــــــله*
*أحبها مسلوقـــــه بالشوربــــه أومتحمـــــره*
*ويا سلام لوكانت مشويه علي نار الفحــــــم*
*دلوقتي بخاف اشوفها في الصوره متصوره*
*                                                وعجبي .....*

*                                                                        وتقبلوا تحيتي ومودتي* 

*                                                                                                                                 سيد عطية*

----------


## sayedattia

*قالولي في الجرانين أكل الفراخ مضمـون*
*سويـــّـها واطبخــــــها ولعّ عليها كانــون*
*ولادي عملوا مظاهره..مانكلش أبداً فرخه*
*يابابا سيبنا نعيش .. خلينا في المضمــون*

*                                               وعجبي .....*

*                                                                          وتقبلوا تحيتي ومودتي* 

*                                                                                                   سيد عطية*

----------


## LORDKAZA

يا جماعه خلاص معدش شئ مضمون
الفرخه عيانه وحتى الخروف مجنون
حتى الفول اتربى على الكيماوي
طب راح اكل واعمل شمشون

----------


## ضياء الدين علي

عاشق أنا من زمان وهوايا لم ينقص

جوايا زحمة كلام بس اللسان أخرس

وانا خايف أسكت حبيبتي تيأسي مني

وخايف أقول ألقى الكلام يرخص

وعجبي!!

----------


## LORDKAZA

ايه يا جماعة انتوا فين 
هأقول حاجه عن الام
لو قلت مهما أقول ميكفهاش اشعار 
هي اللي ربت ما اشتكت وهي روح الدار
دايما معاها باحس اني لسه طفل صغير
نفسي اعيش خدامها واراعيها ليل ونهار

----------


## صفحات العمر

من فوق صخور الهموم عدا ولا همه 

حابب جمال الحروف وعشقها ف دمه

ف عنيه بريق كلمته وف قلبه هم كبير

يكتب حروف من دهب آه يا جمال قلمه

----------


## صفحات العمر

لما الحروف تحتوى المعنى والمضمون

لما الكلام يبقى صادق لا هو قشره ولا مدهون

بلقاك يا شاعر ضميرى اللى بعبْر بيه

بفرح اوى بكلمتك والقاها صدر حنون

----------


## LORDKAZA

[poem font="MS Sans Serif,7,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الدنــــــــيا ماشــــيه  وكــــل شــئ مكتوب
واللي بات غالب بــكره يبـــات مغــــــلوب
لا عــــــمرها دامـــــت لـحد ولا حد بيعمر
ده حتى عمرك من قبل ما تتولد محسوب[/poem]

----------


## LORDKAZA

تايه في زحمة دنيــتك شغلاك بمشاكلها 
تخاصمك تكره دنيتك تصاحلك تحن لها
لا في مره دام الــــهنا وتــروق وتتعكر
ودايما تقول يا ســـــــلام ربك يـــعدلها

----------


## LORDKAZA

اما تلاقي فرحتك بســــرعه تعـــــدي لها
تبعد شوية عن طريقك تروح وتجري لها
لا مـــره أنت  حصـــلتها وترجع بتتـحسر
وترجع تقــول يا كـريم بالستر كمــــــــلها

----------


## صفحات العمر

شفت الجميل فى المنام ولقيتنى لِيّه مدفوع

حسيت بحالة مغص انا قلت يمكن جوع

روحت لطبيب الاحبه وشكيتله عن حالى

قالى صريع ف الهوى... وعلاجه بقى ممنوع

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا منتهى الفلسفه يا وجعى بطل ضحك

نبتك ف قلب الخلايا داكك حصونى دك

هو انت يعنى خلاص مرتاح ف سكنايا

ولاّ انت ايه يا جدع متّحِل عنى وفُك

----------


## صفحات العمر

رحاله يا كلمتى عشق الضيا زادك

وتملى نبض القلوب والصدق زوادك

ولو ف يوم تعندى احتار انا ف امرك

والقى ضمير الحروف تايه ف ابعادك

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الواد بلية 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

يا ريتنى كنت ف طفولتى الولد بلية ..
كنت النهارده بقيت أسطى , و راسى فى السما عالية ..
يخطب ودادى الجميع , و يقولوا يا دكتور ..
إيه كسبته م الوظيفة غير جيوب خالية .


مصطفى سلام

----------


## LORDKAZA

أيوة أنا اللي جرحت مش  أنا المجروح
ما هو كان هيجرحني ويا روح ما بعدك روح
ما هو أكون أنا القاتل أحسن ما أكون مقتول
وفي عرف الحروب أكيد كل شئ مسموح

----------


## مصطفى سلام

فى الرد على رباعية لوردكازا السابقة :

خليت الهوى ليه حرب و قتال و جروح ؟ ..
و نزاع بين الأحبة : مين يغلب و مين حينوح ..
يا بخت من بات لياليه لا ظالم و لا مظلوم ..
ارجع لحبك يا صديقى , دا الرجوع هنا مسموح .
مصطفى سلام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

فى الرد على رباعية لوردكازا السابقة :

خليت الهوى ليه حرب و قتال و جروح ؟ ..
و نزاع بين الأحبة : مين يغلب و مين حينوح ..
يا بخت من بات لياليه لا ظالم و لا مظلوم ..
ارجع لحبك يا صديقى , دا الرجوع هنا مسموح .
مصطفى سلام

----------


## LORDKAZA

ردا على الاخ العزيز مصطفى سلام
الحب  دايما أسى وشوق وفراق وأنين
وقلبي ياما شاف من الحب المسكين
كل مرة يروح لشط الحب وحده
يبيعه اللي حبه ويرجع وحيد وحزين

----------


## LORDKAZA

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياما بكيت من الجراح بجد ياما بكيت
وياما قاسيت من المر بجد ياما قاسيت
لا مرة حن الحب وخبط على بابي
ولا عمري شفت الهنا ولا حتى بيه حسيت[/poem]

----------


## LORDKAZA

رحت لقاضي الهوى شرحت له واشتكيت
وقلتله عن اللي جرى وليه انا اترجيت
يسمح بقلب وحيد زيي يونسني
يكون لي الدنيا كلها ويكون لي حضن وبيت

----------


## LORDKAZA

انتوا فين 
كان ياما كان كنا زمان احباب سوا
الحب خان وعلينا هان تمن الهوا
بعنا كل حاجه وبعنا نفسنا
واشترينا بأيدينا الحزن وبعنا الهنا

----------


## LORDKAZA

سنين براءة وضحكه طالعه من القلوب
كنا نموت في الشمس ساعة الغروب
وكنا نصرخ فيها هو انتي لازم ترحلي
ترد علينا تقلنا هامشي يادوب

----------


## LORDKAZA

عجبي عليك يا زمن ياما عذبت في بشر
وياما فرقت في قلوب فيها اللي عاش واللي انتحر
وإحنا عايشين على الأمل انك في يوم تضحك لنا
وتعود لقلبي فرحته ويعود لسمايا القمر

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا نور ف قلب الحروف تعالى متخافشى

ماشبعنا صمت وخوف انطق ما تسكتشى

بنحب كل القلوب لو لسه حبانا

وندوب فى لحظة صفا بتهل وبتمشى

----------


## صفحات العمر

تِقل الثمر ع الفروع مالت وقالت آه


طلعت بصوت موجوع بكى النسيم وياه


شدت حروف الحقيقه للجميع مكتوب


ديما ثمار الامل طارحه من المعاناه

----------


## محمد العلاوي

انا شوفت رباعياتكم وقولت اااه ياااني 
بصــراحـه حــاجـه جــميله عــجبـاني 
بـاين عــليه ها ابيــع كل اللي انا كاتبه 
ياامـا لبـــتاع لــــــب ياامـا فــسخــاني 
 عـجبي !!! 
بصراحه كلام جميل لدرجة اني مش عارف اكتب ايه فكتبت الرباعيه 
دي من حصرتي 
وسلااااااااااااااااااااااااامي للجميع

----------


## عمرو الناجى

رحال وماشى وبكل منتدى برمى سلام 
قالوا غريب ياواد عليك هذا الكلام 
قلت يا ناس كل القلوب تنداس 
بس للفرسان ميادين بتترفع فيها اعلام 

وعجبى على بلد فيها الحرامى باشا 
الفقير بيموت وهو ياكل بغاشا 
والحكم فيها من حديد
وبكره اكيد جاى يسقى الارض العطاشا

تحياتى للجميع

----------


## علاء زين الدين

راح الكلمنجي عالفسخاني يبيع كلماته في الكراريس 
قال نص بريزة وتبقى مسقف دي فرصة عظيمة وسعر رخيص 
رد معلم موزة وقاللوا بضاعتك زفرة تبيعها للحكام
فـشوية صلصلة ومنجة وإرفة يبيعوا كلَمْجَك للقراطيس

_

----------


## LORDKAZA

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عجبي عليك يا زمن فيك الأصيل أتهان
 والخسيس بقى له تمن ما هي البشر اتمان
ما أحنا خلاص في زمن القرش تحكم بيه
وضميرنا فيه اندفن وخلاص بقينا غيلان[/poem]

----------


## LORDKAZA

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الاخ لما علي مرضيش يساعد اخوه
حتى الصداقه نسيها وزعل أمه وأبوه
وكسب كتير من الدنيا وخسر رضا ربه
وزي ما جه الدنيا تحت التراب دفنوه[/poem]

----------


## علاء زين الدين

*
هانت عليه العشرة وعمر عاشوه
وخان عيش وملح اكلوه
والوقت جه لما احتاج  للنصرة
لقاهم زي منسيهم هجروه*

----------


## صفحات العمر

قلب الطيابا بكى من فرقة الاحباب

نزلت دموعه على خد الزمن بعتاب

اصل المحبه تاريخ من عمر نا الانسان

ومهما ضاق صدرنا راح نفتح الابواب

----------


## صفحات العمر

رحله وفيها العجب مليانه بالصفحات

مليون سبب للشجن والفرح بس ساعات

بنعشها على بعضها وبنرضى بالمكتوب

ونسامح اللى ظالمنا مهو كلنا اموات

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا طينى ليه تشدنى ديما كدا لهواك

نستنى كل الحقايق وحبستنى جواك

دى الروح حزينه ومجهده من كتر افعالك

ملت غبار الذنوب توهتها ف مداك

----------


## د / آمال كحيل

*يـا قلبي يـا محــروم
مشـــتاق للحظـة لقـا 
خللي العتاب واللـوم
وكفاية حــزن وشــقا
لو كات حبيبك يـــوم
عيــونـــه متشـــــوقة
كـان دق بابـك يـــوم
دا نسيك ما تفهم بقى
**
*

----------


## محمد العلاوي

> ملعون ابوكى يــا بلــد
> سقيــانــا كسـات المر
> بنقولــك مدى الخطــاوى
> تقوليننا للخلــف د ر
> عجبــى


 
*اياك في يوم تلـعنها ازعل اوي ياخــــــطيب* 
*زي ما فيها الحــلو فيها ال(وحش ياخطيب)*
*دي بـلدنا مهما حــــــصل ومـهما راح يحصل*
*لازم ناخــد باءيدها افـــهم بقا ياخــــــــــطيب* *اسف اخي عادل لكن القافيه حكمت مع تحياتي لكل المشاركين والمشاركات وسلااااااااااااام*

----------


## محمد العلاوي

*عمري ف يوم م انساك ولا أنسى يوم حبك* 
*عـايــش في قلــبي هواك وأتـمنى يوم قربك* 
*لــكن اعمل ايه ف غــربتي دوامه واخـدني* 
*تشـرقني تغـربني وتبعـدني كتيــــر عـــــنك* 
*عجبـــي!!!*

----------


## صفحات العمر

زى اكتمال القمر فوق السحاب رسمك

زى الربيع غنوتك ديما بتشبهلك

يا ضى زاد النجوم من روحه نور على نور

يا عود بخور حرفنا بيلمنا عطرك

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا قلبها الطيب يا نبضها الانسان

يا حروفها يا مبدعه يا حِسها الفنان

يا كل شىء عندها من رقه او احساس

متردوا .. ليه قلبها ديما حزين حيران؟

----------


## صفحات العمر

مشتاق لعُقد الصفا يلمع بحباته

مشتاق لقلب الدفا تحاوطنى دقاته

مشتاق لمعنى الوفاء والرحمه والاخلاص

مشتاق لناس طيبه.. للحب وساعاته

----------


## علاء زين الدين

...

العطر لما انساب بهمس وشوش
ورق الشجر كأنه نسيم
ويصحى الطير لفجر شقشق
بغنوة تسبح رب كريم
ويقول الطل للإنسان مش تفتكر
دي آيات وصابحة تنبهك ؟
اليوم قربت يوم تفارق دنيتك
قوم واستغفر رب رحيم

...

___

----------


## مصطفى سلام

واحد عبيط آخر عبط ..
مهروش فى مخه و فى عقله اتخبط ..
أقول على مهلك يا صاحبى هاودنى ..
عايز يكوّش على الدنيا , و ماشى فى طريق الغلط .
مصطفى سلام

----------


## مصطفى سلام

عودت نفسى على حب الجمال و النور ..
ما حبّــش أشوف القبح و الضلمة و لو بالزور ..
أصل الجمال فى القلوب ... و النور دا شئ ربانى ..
و ان كانشى فيه نور يبقى الجمال مستور .
مصطفى سلام

----------


## LORDKAZA

قلمي لازم يتوه في وسط أقلامكوا
وفي كلمة من قلبي لازم اقولهالكوا
خليتوا الصفحه دهب من دفء مشاعركم
بامانه فعلا بجد حلو قوي كلامكوا

----------


## د.ابودنيا

عارفة طعم المر عامل فيا اية
لما اشوف حد يلومك
او فيوم يلمس هدومك
اومال لما يلعنك راح اعمل اية

----------


## د.ابودنيا

يالوم الشوم ع اللعنة من ولدى
هو الى ركباه الهموم ينهش كده ف كبدي
ماخطرش مرة عليه رضعتو من صدرى
سقيتو من نيلى واكلتو من قمحى
واما شالتو رجلية متمرش فيه ملحى
خسارة عتابى فيه وخسارة فيه اسمى
مش قادرة ادعى عليه ولا قادرة أحوش نفسى
لما الغريب يحمينى وولدى يدهسنى

----------


## د.ابودنيا

::  
زحمة ودوخة
وقلة قيمة
فى اتوبيس مهوش انسانى
ومطباتو تدق عضامى
فيه افعال مش عجبانى
قاعد واقف شد حزامك
خد فى اسنانك
اة ياسنانى
الكتكوت بيلقط فيهم كده اودامى
 ::  
 د. فوزى ابو دنيا
 ::

----------


## عايده العشرى

يانبع حنان بيترقرق
فى صوت كروان بيزقزق
ونور فجرى اللى بيشقشق
فى نظره كلها أحساس
باحبه ياناس

----------


## صفحات العمر

ياللى انت قلبك كبير للوفا غاوى

حابب ضيا صبحها وعطرها الجاوى

شايل ف قلبك اسمها صاينه منين متروح

دا القلب والروح مصرى والاسم علاوى

----------


## مصطفى سلام

كوز المحبة
كوز المحبة اتخرم .. إديله بنطة لحام ..
بقى ديّـه غنوة يا بجم ..و لا دا اللى يتسمى كلام ؟
بتغنى فوق سطح الثرى .. و لا ّ جـّوه فى المجارى ..
عجبى على من له سمع .. هيص و قال :آه يا سلام .
                                         مصطفى سلام

----------


## د.ابودنيا

عجبى على يوصف بالكلام نفسه
وكلامه مالوش مقام ولاينحكى من اصله
فاكر دا علو مكان ومفيش كلام وصفه
 دا يبقى زى الى بانى فوق الرمال قصره
يا يقول كلام زوء يامايقولش من اصله
وعجبى
د ابودنيا

----------


## سمـاء

المصرى معروف كلامه بإنه دايما صريح

ورث فصاحة لسانه عن الفلاح الفصيح

وسلاحه رباعية... برصاص معبية

يقف بيها فى وش أقواها ريح

----------


## عايده العشرى

درسنا زمان فى الادب وصايا الامهات للبنات
عرفنا كلام من دهب يصنع م الفسيخ شربات
دلوقت بيعلموهم كيف يخلعوا الازواج
زى ما تكون بتخلع جوز من الشربات

----------


## علاء زين الدين

قالو السكات من دهب لو الكلام كان من فضة
ودا كان كلام حتى معطر مش مليان شطة
ايش حال زعيق عمال على بطال وصويت
مش يخرص أبو كوز كان مخروم أو كان صدّا

----------


## علاء زين الدين

ربنا أوحى لنا كتاب خص حاجات في التشريع للستات
ولحكمة هو العالم بيها خلى كمان للرجالة حاجات
ولما تلخبطو على بعض شرع مشرع حريم ورجال 
يا مغيث ده ماهوش خير يا خوانا لما تلعَّبنا الخواجات

----------


## عادل الخطيب

ملعون  ابوها البلاد
لما تنكر  نبوءة الشعرا
لما تجافى نبض القلوب
 ونندفنا بالحيا  على ارضها

----------


## علاء زين الدين

...

 يا بن الكرام .. حرام !

يا عادل يابن الكرام هي البلاد مين غير أجدادك واجدادي
واللي شقيان في الغيط بينام واللي على بضاعته بيسعى ينادي
دي بلدنا يا عادل خالتي وخالتك دي اختها في الطيبة
من رحمة الله ليه تطردهم وليه تطرد أولادك وولادي

...

----------


## د.ابودنيا

اذا كان فى التواصل لعنة وكلام من ده
وناس بفتحة الصدر واخده الكلام فرده
من اصلو نلغى الحوار ونبطلو مناهده

----------


## سماح القلوب

في يوم صحيت شعرت بنور وضياء

هالل عليا كانه نازل من السماء

انا قلت في ايه يا ولاد

ردوا دا نور صفحات ومالي الكون هناء

----------


## صفحات العمر

> في يوم صحيت شعرت بنور وضياء
> 
> هالل عليا كانه نازل من السماء
> 
> انا قلت في ايه يا ولاد
> 
> ردوا دا نور صفحات ومالي الكون هناء






فى رحلة عمرنا بنعرف جميع الناس

وبنقابل قلوب صادقه ملاها الود والاخلاص

سماح والطيبه معدنها

وضى الحرف ف كلامها قمر وناس

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> فى رحلة عمرنا بنعرف جميع الناس
> وبنقابل قلوب صادقه ملاها الود والاخلاص
> سماح والطيبه معدنها
> وضى الحرف ف كلامها قمر وناس



...

الخير في طبعه أصيل وقلبه بالحب متعمر
والحس عنده رقيق وفنه بالود متنور
بالوردة اللي بالعطر بتقطر يمد الإيد لحد جديد
مش بس إسمه سعيد دا السعد إسمه متصور

...

----------


## عادل الخطيب

*الى  علاء زين الدين

 ارجع للبلاد   الغريبه
 الى بيعنا فى سوق العبيد
ورميا الولاد فى البحر  من غير كفن 
  لا القمح الى نابت فى البلاد  قمحنا
  ولا الهوا  والنيل دول ملكها
 النيل الرب  فى الارض شق  ضفافه
  ارجع  وشرب من ليل الضنا
  جرب تموت بالحيا
 جرب تشيل الكفن فى كل خطوه
 والعسس محوطين فيك الخطاوى
  جرب تموت  وانته حى
جرب كسات المر وارجع
 ان كنت مشتاق للبلاد ارجعلها
 ولا   ياصحبى   انته كمان مش منها 
 ارجعلها  وبدال ماتفطر بالحليب
 راح تفطر هنا  طعم المرار 
 وتعرف  انا ليه  زعلان منها
 بحبها من كتر حبى  بلعن ابوها
مش  بلعن تربها وارضها 
 بلعن ديابه  الزمن الرضى
بلعن   فيها كل خاين بايع تربها
للكلاب  
 خاص بعنى  مش بخطرى
هى البلاد  الى طعمانى  لقمة الجوع والعطش
 ولحمى للديابه مباح
ارجع  تعالى   من بلاد الغربه
 تلقى غربه  والف غربه
هنا  وسط الوطن
 ارجع ياصحبى  بلاش تعاتب
 الطير الدبيح
انه انجرح*

----------


## عادل الخطيب

[b*[frame="7 80"]]الى  علاء زين الدين

 ارجع للبلاد   الغريبه
 الى بيعنا فى سوق العبيد
ورميا الولاد فى البحر  من غير كفن 
  لا القمح الى نابت فى البلاد  قمحنا
  ولا الهوا  والنيل دول ملكها
 النيل الرب  فى الارض شق  ضفافه
  ارجع  وشرب من ليل الضنا
  جرب تموت بالحيا
 جرب تشيل الكفن فى كل خطوه
 والعسس محوطين فيك الخطاوى
  جرب تموت  وانته حى
جرب كسات المر وارجع
 ان كنت مشتاق للبلاد ارجعلها
 ولا   ياصحبى   انته كمان مش منها 
 ارجعلها  وبدال ماتفطر بالحليب
 راح تفطر هنا  طعم المرار 
 وتعرف  انا ليه  زعلان منها
 بحبها من كتر حبى  بلعن ابوها
مش  بلعن تربها وارضها 
 بلعن ديابه  الزمن الرضى
بلعن   فيها كل خاين بايع تربها
للكلاب  
 خاص بعنى  مش بخطرى
هى البلاد  الى طعمانى  لقمة الجوع والعطش
 ولحمى للديابه مباح
ارجع  تعالى   من بلاد الغربه
 تلقى غربه  والف غربه
هنا  وسط الوطن
 ارجع ياصحبى  بلاش تعاتب
 الطير الدبيح
انه انجرح*[/frame][/B]

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> *الى  علاء زين الدين
> 
>  ارجع ياصحبى  بلاش تعاتب
>  الطير الدبيح
> انه انجرح*



*مين يعاتب المظلوم إن اشتكى م اللي جرح
أو يحاسب المجروح لما كيل الألم طفح
بس الشكوى مش لعان .. يضم الظالم عللي اتظلم
والخوف لو يستجاب، الكل في العقاب ينكسَح

.. مش حرام ؟

...*

----------


## LORDKAZA

مصر اللي طول عمرها عايشين ومن خيرها
لا قمحها عمره اشتكى ولا يوم هرب نيلها
تيجي تلعن اهلها بالذمة ده اسمه كلام
بدل ما اتبوس ارضها وترد جمايلها
*****************
لا عمرها بلدي باعتنا ولا فرطت فينا
يمكن احنا اللي بعنا نفسنا وبعنا امانينا
وقعدنا نستنى الفرج ونعتب على الايام
لا عمره راح ييجي الفرج الا على ايدينا
*******************
لا عمري فيها شفت غربة وانا على ارضها
لو لحمي هاجمه الديب ه طب هيا ايه ذنبها
انا اقتل الف ديب لو جه يشتهي لحمي
ومصر هتفضل مهما قولتوا بلدي وباحبها

----------


## علاء زين الدين

من همسة صدق إوعاك يا خطيب لتكون زعلان، دا تناصح بين أخين
ما هو عارف انت المتغرب ما يحس بجرحك، لأ واكتر ده يعد ميتين
وانا ف بلاد الغرب وانت الناحية التانية ايه جمع بينا رغم المسافات 
ده نفس الإحساس والهم، فمن غير لعن ما ندعي المولى يزيح الغم، آمين

----------


## صفحات العمر

قلبى كتاب مفتوح م الجلده للجلده

حابب هديل نبضته وحده ورا واحده

متهمهوش الآلام ولا يعترف بالظنون

مفتون بسحر الحقايق لو هيا نار قايده

----------


## عادل الخطيب

وجالك  قلب تفرحى بعدى 
 تلبسى توب الفرح التـُــل
وتفرحى لما بتكسبى ماتـــش ؟
 طب كنتى استنى عليا  شوايا 
 لما الجته  توصل بر  وتاخدى عـــزايــا 
ولا البحر ده ارحم منك
 كفن جسمى فى حضنه 
 ود مْــع  موج احزانه

----------


## LORDKAZA

احنا اللي فرحنا من كتر احزاننا
من كتر ما بكينا من كتر اشجاننا
وهي فضلت حزينة بتبكي على اولادها
ما الحزن اصله سكن وعشش في احلامنا

----------


## صفحات العمر

شخابيط ف رزمة ورق قال ايه بقى تخطيط
والربع قرن انقضى تخبيط على تخبيط
وآدى اللى صار واللى كان والعهده ع الراوى
إن التروس بطلت وما عدشى قمح ف غيط

----------


## صفحات العمر

شخابيط يا كل الحروف لو غموا فيكى الشوف

هتصيرى اندل جبان ساكن فى عتمة كهوف

ولا قلمى هيبعبرك ولا يوم يناديكى

خليكى نور من ضمير مايخفشى حتى الخوف

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا صدق خلى القلوب بيضا وزى الفل

بندوب ف عشقك ندوب ونحب فيك الكل

اصلك ما لكش مثيل يا جميل ف اوصافك

اسكن دروب عمرنا اشرق علينا وهِل

----------


## صفحات العمر

النور ف قلب الضمير والعتمه موجوده
ف كهوف غميقه اوى سكتها محدوده
بص لبراح المدى راح تعرف المقصود
وسط اكتمال البياض حبة سُحب سوده

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ...
> 
> الخير في طبعه أصيل وقلبه بالحب متعمر
> والحس عنده رقيق وفنه بالود متنور
> بالوردة اللي بالعطر بتقطر يمد الإيد لحد جديد
> مش بس إسمه سعيد دا السعد إسمه متصور
> 
> ...



كرم المشاعر سمات واضحه ف ولاد بلدى
والصدق والمجدعه وحسها الوردى
هزتنى نبض المشاعر  ف حروفك الغاليه
علاء وزين الدين  ما بجبش من عندى

----------


## صفحات العمر

الشعر واحة نور ف القلب والوجدان
لو مر فيها الحرف جميع معالمه تبان
والف كان ياما كان ف الشعر ليها نصيب
وحالاته من غير زعل تشبه اوى الهذيان

----------


## nile_daughter

هو انت بتقولها سمك
دا كان فى الطبق على طبليتك
ولا كان لوحة ف مرسمك
يبصلك ..وبالعند بخيشومته يشوكك

----------


## محمد جمعه

يا اكل فين سكتك معدتنا بتعاني
البقرة مخها اتلحس وماشيه بتنادي
حتى الفراخ جالها برد وراحت بلاش
قلنا السمك قالوا اتعدى طب ينفع زبادي

----------


## صفحات العمر

لــما تاه الصدق واختار السفر
لـــما برعم لسه مولود ينتحر
يبقى فاضل عشان نشعر بخوف
او نحاذر م الخطر

----------


## سماح القلوب



----------


## LORDKAZA

قاعد هنا كده من ساعات قاعد وبافتكر اللي فات
سنين كتيرة احلى حكايات بس انقصت كده من سكات
انقضت عدت هوى بحلوها ومرها وبحزنها وبفرحها
والاحلام اتبخرت والاماني اتحطمت وكام عزيز ليا مات

----------


## صفحات العمر

الحزن ملمح شجى موجود ف ملامحنا
ومهما نبعد بعيد نلقاه كده ف ريحنا
ما قدرنا مره نفارق طلته الشِينه
ساكن ف ضعف الخلايا.. فى صميم جوارحنا

----------


## صفحات العمر

النور ف قلب الضمير والعتمه موجوده

ف كهوف غميقه اوى سكتها محدوده

بص لبراح المدى راح تعرف المقصود

وسط اكتمال البياض حبة سُحب سوده

----------


## د.ابودنيا

نجار وشايل الفارة فى يدة يغنيلها مين اده

بيقولها الزمن لما يعدى على عمرنا يهده

ماهو انتى كيف الزمن على عمرنا يعبر 
فى الراحة والجاية يهبش عمرنا برضه

----------


## د.ابودنيا

الفين ملامة وميت ندامة ياجامعات الاصفار

كنا زمان كبار اما النهاردة رجعنا تانى صغار

اية الحكاية قولولنا ياكبار رجال المعلمة

انا عمرى ماشفت الفرس بيحولوه لحمار

----------


## د.ابودنيا

ياعلم يامسجون جوة قرارات وحصاراسوار

اللوم مش عليك دا ع الى حطوك ف حصار

من بعد ماكنا مهد الحضارات القديمة

دلوقتى بقينا لا لينا واجدع مافينا بيقيموه باصفار

----------


## د.ابودنيا

للصفر ف الحساب عظيم المعنى والقيمة

وتقديرا لمكانة سيادته  قامولو صرح عندينا 

وان جالنا خبير..........او هيئة للتقيم

ندعى لسيدى الصفر كراماتة تراعينا

----------


## د.ابودنيا

رصاصة الغدر طاشت ولاشت ولادنا

رصاصة الالم طلعت تسكن ف اكبادنا

احلف بشهيدى ودم بيجرى ف وريدى

لانا واخوانى نرد طار الغدر بادينا

----------


## د.ابودنيا

ماليان ياحضن الوطن الام وغربة

بحس بيك موجوع وبتسكنك كربة

خايف يجينى اليوم وتلفظنى منك

مالئى حضن يضمنى ويلمنى ف تربة

----------


## د.ابودنيا

موجوع ضميرى وان طلبتو يشت

طالع ونازل عمال ف البدن بيحت

اقولو اهمد شوية......... ريحنى

يعند ويحرن و يعيد ف الكلام ويلت

----------


## د.ابودنيا

الكلمة راس مالنا ومهما توجعنا

حلفين ليبقى لكلامنا ف الكلام معنى

الظلم مهما يعلا ويوصل لفوق

لابد يركع لكلمة الحق ويسمعنا

----------


## د.ابودنيا

الكلمة مخنوقة فيا وبتكابد

وانا بحارن فيها وبعاند

واقولها ياكلمتى موتى

مين الى عاد يسمعك ولا بيساند

----------


## أيمن جبارة

*كتاب تحكى فى مواجع ووكلام بيوجعنا*
*وهتيفة تملا البلد بكلام بلامعنى*
*وولادك ياحرة جوة السجون مساكين*
*مكسورة همتهم...... مخنوقة كلمتهم ........ ولاحد يسمعنا*

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا معنى وسط الحروف على خده ميت دمعه
لونك بقى مخطوف ودمعتك لامعه
متخافشى من اى خوف طول ما القلوب وياك
هنقيد لاسمك حبيبى من قلبنا شمعه

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

اخوانى الاعزاء,,,

لماذا لا نجعل رباعياتنا تبدأ باخر حرف من الرباعية السابقة

مجردأى

وسأبدأ به..

هو اللى صارت كلمته بين اديه حربه
تدب فى قلب الفساد..تتحسب بكام ضربه
يبقى مصيرة السجون
او يبقى بين الناس عايش كما الجرّبه
( بمناسبة حكم السجن الصادر اليوم على الكاتب / ابراهيم عيسى )

----------


## سمـاء

الحرف جنب الحرف بيرسموا الكلمة

والمعنى لو ف الحروف تصير حكمة

وكلام ياما كتير... فى الهوا بيطير

لكن كلام أكتر بينور الضلمة

----------


## صفحات العمر

اتوبيس بلدنا بيجرى ولا دارى بإلى معاه
عمال يسابق وخانق قلوبنا يا ولداه
سواقه عامل جدع ولا دارى بالأشارات
وازاى يكون خط سيره لغيره مش لهواه

----------


## صفحات العمر

ايراده عال العال وبيشتكى الازمه
وكأن كل الجهود ما عادلهاش لزمه
هو احنا مش م البلد ولا احنا غربا يا ناس
ولو فى يوم تسأله يقول دا م الزحمه

----------


## مصطفى صقر

باحب اسكر بحب ادوخ 
باحب اطير فوق السطوح
واحب اسقى الناس الجروح
وحبك يامصر مات فى قلبى وقرب يروح

----------


## صفحات العمر

بنت الماضى
 ::h::  
يا بنت عصر الجمال والرقه والاحساس
قلبك براحه الفضا وسقفه اجمل ماس
خلى الخطاوى غناوى للجى والحاضر
حاضرف حرفك تملى منتهى الاخلاص

----------


## ضياء الدين علي

جوايـا طـفـل صغير خـــايف علــيــه لـيـموت

لو مات اعيش انا ليه دانا في الحديد مربوط

هو الشـجـاع القوي وفي الحديد بيــــفوت

وانا الجبان الضعيف مواليد زمان السكـــوت



15/7/2006

----------


## صفحات العمر

موجوع يا قلب الوليد بتعدى كرب لكرب

حزنان يا دم الشهيد دا اللى خانوك مش غُرب

آهين يا زمن الرجال والعزه كلمة حق

قولها بعلو الصوت لو موتوك م الضرب

----------


## uae2005

اعزرونى اخوانى  و اخواتى مرتادي المتندى انا اتذوق كلامكم الطيب فقط و لكنى لا اعرف كيف اشارك
مشكورين


http://www.geocities.com/uae_massage2

----------


## لميس الامام

[frame="7 80"]انا مش من البلد دي... بس بعشقها
بحن لنيلها وترابها
ما الدنيا كلها بتسرق... بتقتل فينا وبتنهب
ما تقساش عليها وحياتك
دي حضن الدنيا وأمانها[/frame]

لميس الامام
المملكة العربية السعودية -جـــــــــــــــدة

----------


## سمـاء

يااااااااااه لسه فى ناس بتحبها

وتحب نيلها وترابها وأرضها

وحضنها الدافى اللى ياما ضمهم

وتحس بينا إنهم من أهلها

----------


## لميس الامام

العزيزة سماء

ما حنش ليه ومصر ادتني حضنها
علمتني وكبرتني وبقيت  زي بنتها
مصر حبيبتي وعش تاني بعد بلادي
ياريتني  بجد بنتها..

لميس الامام

----------


## علاء عيسى

::'(:  [frame="8 80"]
 :f:   :f:   :f:  
 :f:   :f:  
 :f:  
البلد رغم اللى فيها إحنا فيها
أصل هىَّ روحها فينا وروحنا فيها
يعنى رغم اللى بيحصل م الأعادى
يبقى إحنا لو نسيبهم يبقى ضاعت روحنا فيها
 :f:  
 :f:   :f:  
 :f:   :f:   :f:  
 [/frame]

----------


## summar

سعيد اكيد...حزين بعيد...شريد وحيد محال
نعيد نزيد..فى حلم جديد..ولا كله زى اللى قال
مافيش حدود..ننهى ونعود...نحلم بحلم الخيال
اكيد فى يوم....مالوش وجود...يرسي بحلمى الرحال

----------


## علاء عيسى

:Cool:  
 :f:   :f:   :f:  
 :f:   :f:  
 :f:  
[frame="9 80"]يامركبة وفيكى من كل صنف اتنين
فيكى اللى بين دا ودا تايه مابين لاتنين
وليه الدنيا خداعة ومنباعة لناس تانيين
نعيش فيها ولو نخلص نكون أرخص من التانيين[/frame]
 :f:   :f:   :f:  
 :f:   :f:  
 :f:  
 :Cool:

----------


## summar

دمع وامنع عينك تبكى
واقتل احاسيسك جواك
سهل بوهمك للناس تبنى
مين بيصدق صدق ملاك :2:

----------


## علاء عيسى

[frame="8 80"] :f:  
 :f:   :f:  
 :f:   :f:   :f:  [frame="6 80"]سنين سنت سنان سيفها على المساكين
وناس عايشة على كيفها وناس ضايعين
وناس ماتشوفشى غير روحها
وناس باعت رخيص روحها
وناس بتداوى فى جروحها
تداوى الجرح تلقى اتنين
يامركبة وفيكى من كل صنف اتنين[/frame]
 :f:   :f:   :f:  
 :f:   :f:  
 :f:  [/frame]

----------


## الشحرورة

* 
ليه الدنيا اتغيرت عشان البشر صبحوا غيلان
والطيب لازم ليلاتى يبات زعلان
واتوه وسط غابة واشوف بعينى الديابه
تنهش لحم الغلابه واقول يارب يا رحمان


         أستاذى الفنان المبدع

          المايسترو محمد سعيد

      الف شكر للدعوة للتواصل جميلة الدعوة

          والاجمل هى حروفك

          لك ودى وأحترامى*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

> الكلمة مخنوقة فيا وبتكابد
> 
> وانا بحارن فيها وبعاند
> 
> واقولها ياكلمتى موتى
> 
> مين الى عاد يسمعك ولا بيساند


[frame="2 80"]اوعى تموت الكلمة فى حلقك و انت كده قاعد ..
دى الكلمة سيف يابو دنيا يعين الحق و يساعد ..
و ان لم تقولها ح تعمل إيه يا صاحبى بلسانك ؟
لا بد يوم كلمتك ح يسمعها الأطرش و اللى بيعاند .

مصطفى سلام
[/frame]

----------


## صفحات العمر

عديت حروف الوجع طلعوا يا دوب حرفين
الحاء حقيقه تحرك نبضة الشرايين
والباء بلاء يا جدع ومين عليه قادر
دا الحب لو همّـنا هيهمنا من مين ؟

----------


## لميس الامام

*الناس بقيت غريبة ... بتتعمد تنطش
القلب فاض بيه ..وما عدش كده منعنش
اروح لمين وكان بيتي وسكني
اه لولا الملامة ..لقلت ده مطنش

لميس الامام*

----------


## فنان فقير

*فى السكه ماشى الجدع ومعه أبوه وامه*
*رايح يجيب شبكته يفرح بها عـــــــــــمه*
*قتلوه ودمه ع الطريق بقى نهــــــــــــــــر*
*معلون بيقتل ولادنا يا ناس ولا همــــــــه*

*             وعجبى*
*فنان فقير*

----------


## ميسرة صلاح

*الفجر صحيح طلع لكن مبعتش نور

طول م أحنا بنجتمع ونندد فى القصور

ح نعيش عيشة الغلابة

وتزغطنا الديابة

سارحة القدس بربابة على أشارات المرور*

----------


## LORDKAZA

*خلاص بطلت أحلم ولا حتى أتخيل
وعرفت ان حظي في العيشه ديه قليل
ورضيت أكون ميت عايش حلاوة روح
و لا عدت قد الالم و لا قادر اتحمل*

----------


## LORDKAZA

*طريق طويل قصير واخرته على فين

مش عارف من سرعته انا بدأت منين	

بس المهم واللي انت لازم تعرفه

ان طريقك هيخلص لو حتى تطلع مين*

----------


## alfayrouzy

قمر تشوفه تنسي اليوم والأمس
تتمني قربه ولو حتي يادوب باللمس
معرفش ليه بعدت عنه ومشيت
يمكن لأني ما بشوفش غير في الشمس

----------


## مغترب

ليه يا دنيا ماشية بالشقلوب
يتعب و يعرق الجدع المغلوب
والندل الخسيس يبقى نائب رئيس
هى الندالة من المجدعه و الا ايه المطلوب
وعجبي

----------


## صفحات العمر

**

*رق الهوا.. والهوا لما يرق بادوب*
*أحس قلبى وليد داق النهار يادوب*
*نَقَش النسيم همسته على طلته الحلوه*
*دا القسمه وعد ولقا كان من زمان مكتوب*

----------


## صفحات العمر

رصرص يا حرف الكلام ف خيوط ضياك الفل 
أوعاك تخاف الملام إن يـعنى زاد أو قــل 
هات م الاصول حلوها أوعاك من المغشوش
تطرح فروع المعانى وقت الهجير الضِل

----------


## صفحات العمر

فكرت أكتب كلام سهانى وكتبنى 
على صدر موجة عفيه بتاخدنى وتجيبنى
ميل عليا الهوى طرطشت حبة كلام
لازمن تِقّوى الاساس قبلن يا واد تبنى 

عجبى

----------


## علاء نور

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]قالولى اكتب و بايه تفيد الكتابة 
فى خروف بيرعى معاه شلة ديابة
مسكين معاهم و علينا نار حمرة
و كرشه زاد من مص قوت الغلابة[/grade]

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*قريت عن الصبر ياما..و حسبت امره يسير
    فرحت و قلت " نصبر" مهو ياما صبروا كتير
        لقيت الحقيقة توجع...و الصبر أمره عسير
ما يقدر عليه إلاّ..... اللي إيمانه وفير*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*[frame="2 80"]
عصفور بيزن كتير وناوى على خراب عشه

قلوله يلم ريشه لآجى من العشه أهشه

لو فاكر أنى ضعيف .. أقوله متعرفنيش

كان قبل يبنى جزائو أخد بـ ألم على وشه 

وعجبى[/frame]
معرفش خرجت عن المألوف ولا لاء بس عزرا لو أخطأت*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *
> عصفور بيزن كتير وناوى على خراب عشه 
> قلوله يلم ريشه لآجى من العشه أهشه 
> لو فاكر أنى ضعيف .. أقوله متعرفنيش 
> كان قبل يبنى جزائو أخد بـ ألم على وشه  
> وعجبى
> **
> *
> 
> _معرفش خرجت عن المألوف ولا لاء بس عزرا لو أخطأت_


على عجلات التجارب تسير قاطرة التطور 
وتجربة تلو الاخرى لابد ان تفرز لنا الاجمل 
نورتى الرباعيات يا فندم  :gp: 
وربنا ما يجيب خطأ الرباعيه دمها خفيف فعلا 
وفى انتظار محاولاتك للوصول للاجمل والاجمل
تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

عشقت لون المحبه سكْــنته فى دمى
وسمعت وصف الاحبه للغربه زاد ألمى
فرشت توب الوصال فى ضل جميزة 
وناديت بعلو الصوت .. قرب هنا يا حلمى

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

يوم حلمت إني هقدر أكسر كل المستحيل

      و قلت لنفسي بس........انهارده،،، يوم تاريخي  مش يسير

         مش هتنازل...و لا هستسلم.......و للسعادة مفيش بديل

             و فجأة صحيت .....مهو مالأول، مملكتش غير حلم غرير

----------


## دفكرى

عصفور جه يبنى عشه قامت الرياح هدته
حاول يبنيه من تانى يمكن تعود فرحته
لكن غراب البين خد منه احلامه
رماه فى ليل الحزن وتاه فى دنيته

ارجو العذر لاننى احب ان اشارك
 بكلام لاادرى ان كان موزون اولا
 لاننى لم ادرس كيف اكنب شعرا بطريقه صحيحه

----------


## إشراقة أمل

لو كل قلب انكوى ,,
من حب خان أو راح  

قفل بيبان مهجته ,,
 بالضبة والمفتاح 

لاسمعنا يوم صوت بكا ,,
ولاحد برضه ارتاح

----------


## صفحات العمر

> يوم حلمت إني هقدر أكسر كل المستحيل
> 
> و قلت لنفسي بس........انهارده،،، يوم تاريخي مش يسير
> 
> مش هتنازل...و لا هستسلم.......و للسعادة مفيش بديل
> 
> و فجأة صحيت .....مهو مالأول، مملكتش غير حلم غرير


 
الحلم روح الطموح واليأس مش مطلوب
مهمن تزيد الجروح وتبات حزين مغلوب
بيكون ف وقت الشدايد طبطبه بحنان
ووقت صفوك أمان بتدوب ف عشقه دوب

مرحبا بك إيمان  :f2: 
وبمحاولتك الجميله فى الرباعيات
ومع التواصل والاحتكاك
والتبارى بصدق المشاعر وعمق المضامين 
يثمر الحرف شعرا 
تقديرى وأحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> عصفور جه يبنى عشه قامت الرياح هدته
> حاول يبنيه من تانى يمكن تعود فرحته
> اتارى الزمن................
> رماه فى ليل الحزن وتاه فى دنيته
> 
> ارجو العذر لاننى احب ان اشارك
> بكلام لاادرى ان كان موزون اولا
> لاننى لم ادرس كيف اكنب شعرا بطريقه صحيحه


 
اسعد الله اوقاتك اخى الجميل / د. فكرى :f2: 
أخطأ كثيرا من تعاطينا الادب من معينهم فى نعت الزمن 
بصفات لا تليق فأسقطونا معهم فى هوة خطأ عقيدى فج
سقط فيه أغلبنا الا من رحم ربى فالزمن برىء تماما من اخطائنا البشريه
لكن سرعان ما وجدنا يد النصيحه المخلصه تحذرنا من مغبة هذا الخطأ
من هنا كان لزاما ان انبهك اخى 
وظنى انك ستحسن فهمى
وستسعدنا بالمزيد والمزيد من الرباعيات الرائعه 
فبستثناء ما أشرت إليه 
الرباعيه جميله جداااااااا 
محبتى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> لو كل قلب انكوى ,,
> 
> من حب خان أو راح  
> قفل بيبان مهجته ,,
> بالضبة والمفتاح  
> لاسمعنا يوم صوت بكا ,,
> 
> ولاحد برضه ارتاح


 

لو كل قلب إنهزم ف الحب واتألم
سلم بإن بإن الطريق جدا بقى مضلم 
ما كانشى ناى البكا حرك مشاعرنا 
ولا كان شجون الحروف جوة القلوب علّم 

إشراقة أمل  :f2: 
رباعيه غايه فى الروعه معنى ومبنى 
فى انتظار المزيد من مشاركاتك المتميزة 
تقديرى وأحترامى

----------


## إشراقة أمل

> لو كل قلب إنهزم ف الحب واتألم
> سلم بإن بإن الطريق جدا بقى مضلم 
> ما كانشى ناى البكا حرك مشاعرنا 
> ولا كان شجون الحروف جوة القلوب علّم 
> 
> إشراقة أمل 
> رباعيه غايه فى الروعه معنى ومبنى 
> فى انتظار المزيد من مشاركاتك المتميزة 
> تقديرى وأحترامى



أشكرك ويسعدنى سماع رأيك وهذه أول محاولة لى فى عالم الرباعيات أتمنى أن أكون عند حسن الظن 
وشكرا على موضوعك الذى أوحى لى بخوض هذا المجال الرائع 
فخير الكلام ماقل ودل ...
دمت بخير 

..........

*[grade="FF4500 4B0082 0000FF 000000 800080"][frame="5 80"]يا يوم جديد عليا أنا 

ليه برضه فيك الضحكة

مش ممكنة 

بيقولوا شمس ونور

ليه شفتها مضلمة ؟[/frame][/grade]*

----------


## الطــــــــــير

*الحشيش يا بشر اكل دماغ الكل*
*واحنا والله يا ناس شباب زي الفل*
*في بينسى همه وفيه بينسى اسمه*
*ما الشباب معذور دي حياه ذل*

----------


## دفكرى

> اسعد الله اوقاتك اخى الجميل / د. فكرى
> أخطأ كثيرا من تعاطينا الادب من معينهم فى نعت الزمن 
> بصفات لا تليق فأسقطونا معهم فى هوة خطأ عقيدى فج
> سقط فيه أغلبنا الا من رحم ربى فالزمن برىء تماما من اخطائنا البشريه
> لكن سرعان ما وجدنا يد النصيحه المخلصه تحذرنا من مغبة هذا الخطأ
> من هنا كان لزاما ان انبهك اخى 
> وظنى انك ستحسن فهمى
> وستسعدنا بالمزيد والمزيد من الرباعيات الرائعه 
> فبستثناء ما أشرت إليه 
> ...


استاذى العزيز  جزاك الله خيرا على هذا التنبيه 

فكيف لى ان اسب الدهر وكيف لى ان انسى ان سب الدهر منهى عنه 

انا فى غاية الاسف من استخدامى لهذا التعبير 

وباذن الله ساحاول من تصحيحه وانزاله على الوجه الصحيح وانت بدورك قم بتعديل هذا الخطا

جزاك الله خيرا 

اخوك 
فكرى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> قالولى اكتب و بايه تفيد الكتابة 
> 
> فى خروف بيرعى معاه شلة ديابة
> مسكين معاهم و علينا نار حمرة
> 
> و كرشه زاد من مص قوت الغلابة


أكيد تفيد الكتابه والوصف والتعبير 
دا الصمت أكبركآبه بيصينا بالتخدير 
لازمن حروف الحقائق تصرخ وتتكلم 
طول ماحنا ف التفكير ربك عليه التدبير

نورت الرباعيات يا علاء  :good:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أشكرك ويسعدنى سماع رأيك وهذه أول محاولة لى فى عالم الرباعيات أتمنى أن أكون عند حسن الظن 
> وشكرا على موضوعك الذى أوحى لى بخوض هذا المجال الرائع 
> فخير الكلام ماقل ودل ...
> دمت بخير 
> 
> ..........
> 
> 
> *يا يوم جديد عليا أنا* 
> ...


النور ف قلب الضمير والعتمه موجودة 
ف بحور غميقه قوى سكتها محدودة
بصى لبراح المدى راح تعرفى المقصود
وسط اكتمال البياض حبة سُحب سودا 

اسعد الله صباحك بكل الخير اشراقة أمل 
ودامت اطلالتك ضوء  :y: 
تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> فكيف لى ان اسب الدهر وكيف لى ان انسى ان سب الدهر منهى عنه 
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا 
> 
> اخوك 
> فكرى



زادك الله حبا وطواعية لله ورسوله 
وحفظك وكل شباب الامه من كل سوء 
لم اشك ابدا فى اخلاقك الكريمه 
والحمد لله كنت تماما عند ظنى الطيب بك 
وجزاك مثله ايها الجميل
محبتى واحترامى

----------


## الطــــــــــير

ورقة بفــره وصدري منها انحــــــرق
شربت جِوان واتنين قميصي أتخـــرق
شوفت ناس م الحشيش تطلع تيــــوس
و ضاعت ناس م الحشيش وبقت ورق
وعجبي

----------


## reda laby

[frame="7 80"]ليه مصانعنا ماتبقاش آية  *** ونرفع راية صنع فى مصر 
لجل مكاننا ما يبقى له راية *** وندفع عجل الجودة ف مصر 
انا وأبويا وجدى واخويا *** ح نستحمل كل الأحمال 
ياولاد مصر يا شعب نضال *** ياصحاب مجد ف كل مجال[/frame]

----------


## الطــــــــــير

*كتبت مشاعر بلـدي وسمعت آهــات*
*من جوه كيانى بيقولى منكم شتات*
*نزلت كلماتي أرجوا النصيحة*
*ملقيتش غير 85 كلها مشاهـدات*
(دم المصري)
واحسراتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ازاى أداوى الجرح وأنا الهم جوايه قتلنى

قولت اجيب الحب دوا طلع مرار بيئلمنى

قولت أكيد مفيش فايده الجرح ورايه ورايه

لقيت قلبى بيقولى لوم على نفسك الاول وبعدها تعاله كلمنى

وعجبى*

----------


## إشراقة أمل

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,sienna,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/31.gif" border="double,5,chocolate" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ياناس فى ايه مالكم ؟=
مستصعبين حالكم=
شفت الدنيا فاردة جناحها =
وسابقانى جيالكم=
قالوا رمت همومها علينا=
وبلغت ياللى وقعتوا ف غرامى =
انا عمرى مادايمة لكم=[/poem]

----------


## صفحات العمر

ولازالت عصافير الحرف تملأ المتصفح تغريدا 
ولايزال الحرف فى شوق دائم لصدق مشاعرها
كل تقديرى واحترامى لمن أضاءوا بأحرفهم الموضوع
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

*وكل عام يا شجر وانت الخضار ونَّــداه
وكل عام يا زهور وانتِ العبير وشــذاة
دا يوم ميلاد الضيا فى ننى ننى العين 
كتب البراح إسمنا وضمنا ف مـــداه

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*

الليله ديه صاحبنى فيها السكون

زاد البكاء داخلى وإنفجرت ينابيع العيون

دورت عن نفسى كتير لقتها تاهة وسط الغيوم

حولت أرجع عن طريقى فابردو طريق غريب 

رحت إلى اخره وأتارى الطريق مسكون

وعجبى

مملكة الحب

*

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="traditional arabic,6,black,bold,normal" bkcolor="white" bkimage="" border="groove,4,deeppink" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
وسط الكلام جوّة الحروف =تلقى الملام فرّق كفوف
بعّد شطوط غرّب خطوط =عقّد خيوط شوق حلمنا[/poem]

----------


## صفحات العمر

> **
> 
> 
> *الليله ديه صاحبنى فيها السكون* 
> *زاد البكاء داخلى وإنفجرت ينابيع العيون* 
> *دورت عن نفسى كتير لقتها تاهة وسط الغيوم* 
> *حولت أرجع عن طريقى فابردو طريق غريب*  
> *رحت إلى اخره وأتارى الطريق مسكون* 
> *وعجبى* 
> ...


الليله ضى النجوم من الغيوم زعلان
قال الضباب كلمته وكتّْف الـــ شوفان
ياريت يا نبض القلوب تصبر كمان حبة
يمكن فى لحظة مُــحال تتبدد الأحـزان
وعجبى 
مساء الخير مملكة الحب  :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> وسط الكلام جوّة الحروف =تلقى الملام فرّق كفوف
> بعّد شطوط غرّب خطوط =عقّد خيوط شوق حلمنا


جوه الكلام بتستخبى الأمنيـــات 
وبدون ملام عايشه بتتحدى السكات 
الكلمه أصلب م الفولاذ أه وأطرى من الندى
وسط الكلام ياما كتبتنا الآهــات



مسائك صدق رضا :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

حلوة ورداية البنفسج واللى أجمل همسها 
كل لحظه بشوفها قلبك أبتسم وأشرح لها 
تحتوينى اللحظة وأطمن قوى 
حلوه أكتر دنيتى لما ببقى ف قُربهــا

----------


## علاء نور

_كنا ليلاتى بنقوللك نوم العوافى
يا وردة بيضا مسقية من نبع صافى
تبت ايديهم حطّوكى فعروة جاكتة
و بقينا بنقوللك يا مصر موت العوافى_

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*شكيت للهوى وقولت هو إنت مجنون ولا أنا

قالى ببسطه شوفى عمرك وصل لكام سنه

عديت عمرى لقيته بلغ ثلاثه وعشرين

قالى وجى تسألنى دلوقتى العيب عليك إنت ولا عليه أنا 

وعجبى*

----------


## إشراقة أمل

> *شكيت للهوى وقولت هو إنت مجنون ولا أنا
> 
> قالى ببسطه شوفى عمرك وصل لكام سنه
> 
> عديت عمرى لقيته بلغ ثلاثه وعشرين
> 
> قالى وجى تسألنى دلوقتى العيب عليك إنت ولا عليه أنا 
> 
> وعجبى*


نسأل والسؤال
مش دايما مباح  
هو العمر راح ؟
ولا لسة فيه براح ؟
عشان القلب يحسبها 
و يعد الجراح

----------


## الجااامح

> نسأل والسؤال
> مش دايما مباح  
> هو العمر راح ؟
> ولا لسة فيه براح ؟
> عشان القلب يحسبها 
> و يعد الجراح


جراح كثيرة ما تنعد ..
جراح تهد القلوب هد ..
وإن قلنا فينك يا فرح ..؟
قال بيني وبينكم سد ..!


..

----------


## إشراقة أمل

فى ناس نقابلهم وننساهم فى التو واللحظة
وناس يمكن نشوفهم يادوب مرة

بس القلوب تتشعلق وتتعلق بيهم وتتآلف
ويبقوا بين يوم وليلة
أحلى قرايب وأجمل صحبة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*عازف لحن فى أسرار يدارى قناع وراء وهمه

يدس السم فى الاوتار وفاكر إنى مش فهمه

قلوله يخف سم اللحن ويعزف لحن متدارى

وبلاش اللعب على المقمات لصيده بيوم بصدى سهمه*

----------


## صفحات العمر

حلوة ورداية البنفسج حلو أكتر حلمها
وأحلى مليون ألف مرة إبتسامة عمرها
حلوة ورداية البنفسج 
بس قلبك يا حبيبتى أحلى جداً منّـها

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا ام الولاد المغرمين بمحبتك
السهرانين 
على عتبة الليل ..
اللى رافض يبتسم
!

ياشمعه ضيك كان نهارمين اللى حجْر دمعتك ؟
إيه اللى صابك يا حبيبتى بالدوار إيه سَكتك

----------


## المهاجر2000

بقول
يالى زرعت الود
مسيرك فى يوم تجنية
ويالى زرعت الالم
الجرح * الزمان يطوية
سقتنى معسول الكلام 
هو دا اللى اتعهدنا علية
من برة ابيض وطاهر
ومن جوة اسود
سمار اليل  فى عنية
ولو انت  بتقدر تتحكم فى احساسك
 قادر
اللى يتحكم فى سبع سموات
قادر
علية تهدية
يارب

----------


## سمـاء

> فى ناس نقابلهم وننساهم فى التو واللحظة
> وناس يمكن نشوفهم يادوب مرة
> 
> بس القلوب تتشعلق وتتعلق بيهم وتتآلف
> ويبقوا بين يوم وليلة
> أحلى قرايب وأجمل صحبة



قالوها زمان وساعات يصح القول

بين الحبايب م القلب للقلب رسول

الكلمة من غير ما تتقال... تتحس

وان حصل واتقالت تتفهم على طول

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> قالوها زمان وساعات يصح القول
> 
> بين الحبايب م القلب للقلب رسول
> 
> الكلمة من غير ما تتقال... تتحس
> 
> وان حصل واتقالت تتفهم على طول


*وكمان قاله لينا إن الحياه مش هدوم

لازم نعمل الخير والواجب والاصول

علشان نسيب ذكرى حلوه فى قلب كل الناس

ولما نرحل عنهم يترحمه علينا علطول
*

----------


## سمـاء

> حلوة ورداية البنفسج حلو أكتر حلمها
> وأحلى مليون ألف مرة إبتسامة عمرها
> حلوة ورداية البنفسج 
> بس قلبك يا حبيبتى أحلى جداً منّـها



ليه قالوا ع البنفسج إنه زهر حزين

دى رقة لونه لوحدها تسر العين

وزهره المنمنم يهز القلب من جوة

ويقدر يعبر عن كل همس العاشقين

----------


## صفحات العمر

*يا حبة عطر منتوره ف براح أخضر**يا ضليله ف عز الحر..**لما الشمس تتشطر**هقولهالك يا دوب كلمايه مش أكتر**إذا هجمت عليك العتمه أيها يوم**بسرعه اكتب**ف لحظه الدنيا هتنور*

----------


## سمـاء

> *وكمان قاله لينا إن الحياه مش هدوم
> 
> لازم نعمل الخير والواجب والاصول
> 
> علشان نسيب ذكرى حلوه فى قلب كل الناس
> 
> ولما نرحل عنهم يترحمه علينا علطول
> *


حقيقى الحياه مسيرها تموت

والعمر مهما طال مسيره يفوت

هنتكلم.. ومهما قلنا وحكينا

صوتنا فى النهاية يبقى سكوت


بس اللى مايموتش ف يوم.. الكلام

والذكرى اللى سيبناها مع الأيام

والحب اللى ف قلب الصحاب مزروع

يطرح لنا دعوة مخلصة تتردد ع الدوام

----------


## سمـاء

> *يا حبة عطر منتوره ف براح أخضر*
> *يا ضليله ف عز الحر..*
> *لما الشمس تتشطر*
> *هقولهالك يا دوب كلمايه مش أكتر*
> *إذا هجمت عليك العتمه أيها يوم*
> *بسرعه اكتب*
> *ف لحظه الدنيا هتنور*



بسرعة اكتب واوعى الحرف يتنمرد

أوام عبر واوعى المعنى يتمرد

واوعى الكلمة تهرب من احاسيسك

اوعى ف يوم تقربها .. تروح تبعد

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ليه قالوا ع البنفسج إنه زهر حزين 
> دى رقة لونه لوحدها تسر العين 
> وزهره المنمنم يهز القلب من جوة 
> ويقدر يعبر عن كل همس العاشقين


 الله عليه البنفسج طيب قـوى ورزين 
ولونه من أصل كونه يمكن شويه حزين 
لكن جمال طلته وضحكيات سنه
بتهز قلب النسيم وتسر أيها عين

----------


## صفحات العمر

> بسرعة اكتب واوعى الحرف يتنمرد
> 
> أوام عبر واوعى المعنى يتمرد 
> واوعى الكلمة تهرب من احاسيسك 
> 
> اوعى ف يوم تقربها .. تروح تبعد


 بلاش تحسب وخلى المعنى على حاله
يعبر من صميم قلبك يغنى بصدق مواله
ويروى الحلم لـــــو عطشان
يمارس عشقه للطيران / وبحلى غناه ف ترحاله

----------


## سمـاء

ياسلام على المعنى اللى لسه م الشجر مقطوف

تحس الكلمة مولودة والحرف ع الميلاد ملهوف

فيهم براءة طفل بيواجه بقلبه الأبيض الدنيا

من غير ما قلبه يرتعش أو يحس بخوف

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا سلام يا حرف الكلام لما تكون شاعر 
توصف جمال المعانى وتجيب من الأخر
زى القمر طلتك يمكن كمان أحلى
وياك بتحلى الحياه تنده نقول حاضر

----------


## سمـاء

الحرف ويا الحرف لما بيتقابلوا

يمد بينهم أحلى الكلام حبله

وتتغزل القصايد من بيت لبيت

والشعر يبقى صحبته وأهله

----------


## إشراقة أمل

حاضر ونعم كلام للقلب بيريح

وف وقت الشدة دايما البسمة بتفرح

وكلمة حب تخلى الفؤاد يسرح

تظهر حلاوة الدنيا للعيون أوضح

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الحرف ويا الحرف لما بيتقابلوا
> 
> يمد بينهم أحلى الكلام حبله 
> وتتغزل القصايد من بيت لبيت 
> والشعر يبقى صحبته وأهله


 
على شط بحر المعانى صفصاف على الجنبين 
وف غوط غوطه المحار وشعاب كما البساتين
غرد يا طير الحروف وإحكى وقول تانى 
فن الكلام إحساس فتح كعود ياسمبن

----------


## صفحات العمر

> حاضر ونعم كلام للقلب بيريح
> 
> وف وقت الشدة دايما البسمة بتفرح 
> وكلمة حب تخلى الفؤاد يسرح 
> 
> تظهر حلاوة الدنيا للعيون أوضح


هات يا زمان الحب ولادك هاتهم هاتهم يالاّ قوام
لم جميع احفاد احفادك علشان نسمع احلى كلام
دا حنا قلوب بتحب المعنى
صاحيه حروفنا و مش هتنام

----------


## صفحات العمر

الحروف آه منها آه 
لما تتشعبط ف معنى عاوزه توصل منتهاه
واما تستعبط وتعصى 
تنسحب منى الحياه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صياد ع الشط ناوى يصيد بشباكه قرموط

رما الشبك وإستنى طلع له عفريت صغنتوت

قاله شبيك لبيك طلباتك ... قال عايز عروسه بحريه

قاله إشمعنى دلوقتى عروسه مش من شويه كانت سمكه ياعقروط*

----------


## محيى الفقى

[frame="13 80"]بحور الشعر ملياها الامانى 
واحلام العذارى والشباب
وفيها سطر واحد للاغانى
وللى يعانى
ميت مليون كتاب[/frame]

----------


## دفكرى

ااه من جمــــاله المعنى لمــا يحـلالـــك

توصف شفايف الورد وتبوسه فى خيالك

ينشــد ربيع العمر غـنـوه للحيــــاه

وترقص سنين عمرك على لحــن موالــك

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *صياد ع الشط ناوى يصيد بشباكه قرموط*
> 
> *رما الشبك وإستنى طلع له عفريت صغنتوت* 
> *قاله شبيك لبيك طلباتك ... قال عايز عروسه بحريه* 
> 
> *قاله إشمعنى دلوقتى عروسه مش من شويه كانت سمكه ياعقروط*


صياد على الشط شط بقلبة جوه الغويـــــط
كتباه عروسة البحر سحر / محوطاه تحويـــط
كل أمـــا يرمى الشبك .. تبتسم خلاياه 
عطشان ودين النبى لحلم قلبه الـــــعبيط


مساء الرباعيات خفيفة الظل يا مملكه :hey:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> بحور الشعر ملياها الامانى 
> واحلام العذارى والشباب
> وفيها سطر واحد للاغانى
> وللى يعانى
> ميت مليون كتاب


*تعالى نصاحب الشمعه*
*وتمسح إيدى مع إيديك*
*على خدود الزمان دمعه*
*تعالى نصالح المكتوب على جيبنا* 
*ونرضى نعيشه بس بتوب* 
*يدارى حزن ملازمنا*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ااه من جمــــاله المعنى لمــا يحـلالـــك
> 
> توصف شفايف الورد وتبوسه فى خيالك 
> ينشــد ربيع العمر غـنـوه للحيــــاه 
> 
> وترقص سنين عمرك على لحــن موالــك


* عديت حروف الوجع طلعوا يا دوب حرفين
الحاء حقيقه تحرك نبضة الشرايين
والباء بلاء يا جدع ومين عليه قادر
دا الحب لو همّـنا هيهمنا من مين ؟*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*صحيت الصبح على زعيق قولت يافتاح ياعليم

أتارى فى خناقه كبيره والناس متجماعين

قولت أقوم اشوف يمكن حد من العيله نعرفو

لقيتهم مسكين حرامى بعيد عن السامعين

وعجبى*

----------


## إشراقة أمل

> *صحيت الصبح على زعيق قولت يافتاح ياعليم
> 
> أتارى فى خناقه كبيره والناس متجماعين
> 
> قولت أقوم اشوف يمكن حد من العيله نعرفو
> 
> لقيتهم مسكين حرامى بعيد عن السامعين
> 
> وعجبى*


ههههههههههههه

طول عمرى اخاف 
م الحرامية والنشالين
ولما اسمع حرامى قلبى
 يقع فى الرجلين
اذا اتمسك بين ايدهم
ياخد له علقة متينة 
انسى واقول مسكين 
..
وعجبى برضه

----------


## المهاجر2000

سمعت عن القدر
قولت انا غلاب
لا لية فى يوم صاحب
ولا يوم خبط عليا الباب
عامل ولا الموجة  بيخدنى وبيشلنى
لا بيحوش موج عالى
ولا ف يوم شال عنى
هو انت دايما كدا
دايما بتظلمنى
طبعى معاك هادى
فى الفرح نا سينى
وف الحزن فاكرنى
وعجبى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ههههههههههههه
> 
> طول عمرى اخاف 
> م الحرامية والنشالين
> ولما اسمع حرامى قلبى
>  يقع فى الرجلين
> اذا اتمسك بين ايدهم
> ياخد له علقة متينة 
> انسى واقول مسكين 
> ...


*حرامى يطحنوه ياستى هما حرين

كفايه أزعجوبنى وصحوا كل النيمين

والله انا لو معاهم كنت ضربته على إزعاجى

ومش هيكفينى ضربه واحده لأ .. هخليهم ضربتين

وعجبى ...*

----------


## سمـاء

> الحروف آه منها آه 
> لما تتشعبط ف معنى عاوزه توصل منتهاه
> واما تستعبط وتعصى 
> تنسحب منى الحياه


والحياة إيه يوم ما الحروف تتخرس

والكلمة بين الضلوع تتحبس

والمعنى جوانا يا يقتلنا بعدين ينتحر

يا بالمقاومة يعيش ولآخر نفس

----------


## محيى الفقى

> *تعالى نصاحب الشمعه*
> *وتمسح إيدى مع إيديك*
> *على خدود الزمان دمعه*
> *تعالى نصالح المكتوب على جيبنا* 
> *ونرضى نعيشه بس بتوب* 
> *يدارى حزن ملازمنا*


[frame="7 80"]ونعم العرض يا عينى عليه
يدوم العهد عمرى يلتقيه
بصوت مع صوت
وايد مع ايد
بقولك نبتدى
مستنى ايه[/frame]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*قالو علينا غلابه قولنا لأ .. طيبين

بنجرى وراء لقمة العيش وع الشقه متعودين

مهو الرزق بيحب الخفييه وإحنا بنخف معاه

سألونا عندكم إعتراض قولنا لأ .. راضين

وعجبى

*

----------


## المهاجر2000

روحت انا قبلتها
لقتها قمر عالى
قالتلى اللى يوصلى 
لازم يكون عالى
رفعت ايدى للسماء 
وطلبت من ربنا
اللى فى السماء فوق عالى
يحنن  فى يوم قلبها
ما هو اصلى انا بحبها
واخدها *** ولو كان 
المهر *** على الجميل 
غالى

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

عمري ما اتخيلت ...اني هبقي معاها كده!!!!!!

فرحتها تدخل قلبي....و في زعلها متنكده

كان نفسي أسمع منها....كلمة بحب و خلاص،،،،،،

و شكلي هسمعها قريّب.....و أغيظ كل الِعدا

----------


## المهاجر2000

حسيت بلحظة ضعف 
حستها وانا معة
حسيت برعشة قلب
بتخدنى جواها
مش عارف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو دا الحب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حد يفسرلى معناها
كلمة حب

----------


## سوما

> جوه الكلام بتستخبى الأمنيـــات 
> وبدون ملام عايشه بتتحدى السكات 
> الكلمه أصلب م الفولاذ أه وأطرى من الندى
> وسط الكلام ياما كتبتنا الآهــات


أستاذ\ محمد..
بجد الموضوع رائع والرباعية دى جميلة جدااااااااا..... تسلم أيدك  :f2: 
ومتابعة معاكم الرباعيات مع أنى جاية متاخرة أوى.. ::$:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> عمري ما اتخيلت ...اني هبقي معاها كده!!!!!!
> فرحتها تدخل قلبي....و في زعلها متنكده
> كان نفسي أسمع منها....كلمة بحب و خلاص،،،،،،
> و شكلي هسمعها قريّب.....و أغيظ كل الِعدا


*سألت عن السعاده لقيتها جوه قلبها

فضلت أعشق الفرح وأنا عايشه بقربها

نسيت الحزن ليله ومش عايزه ارجعلوا تانى

مهو أصل إللى يشوف جمالها لازم أكيد يحبها*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ونعم العرض يا عينى عليه
> 
> يدوم العهد عمرى يلتقيه
> بصوت مع صوت
> وايد مع ايد
> بقولك نبتدى
> مستنى ايه



*
تعالى نمسحالشكوى
على جدار الحياه كترت آلام الناس
تعالى نزرع الأحلام دا اناخايف
تموت الرحمه ف قلوبنا..
يموت من عمرنا الإحساس
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> والحياة إيه يوم ما الحروف تتخرس
> 
> والكلمة بين الضلوع تتحبس 
> والمعنى جوانا يا يقتلنا بعدين ينتحر 
> يا بالمقاومة يعيش ولآخر نفس


 يا جماله لما يتبسم شموع / والدمــوع بتمسه مَس
ولايتلون بنفسج وقت مـ الجمادات تسرخ / لما بالأوجاع يحِــس
لسه باقى / باقى باقى / راح يعيش
طول ما فيه .. ولــو نفس 



 :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> روحت انا قبلتها
> لقتها قمر عالى
> قالتلى اللى يوصلى 
> لازم يكون عالى
> رفعت ايدى للسماء 
> وطلبت من ربنا
> اللى فى السماء فوق عالى
> يحنن فى يوم قلبها
> ما هو اصلى انا بحبها
> ...


 
مش بحبك .. عارفه ليه
اصل دى الكلمايه أصغر 
م اللى مكتوب جوه روحى 
واللى عاش مستنى ديما 
إنك انتِ تكمليه

مسائك رقى ايها المهاجر الجميل :f2:

----------


## المهاجر2000

قبل ما اشوفة 
كان فى قلبى كلام كتير 
نفسى اقولة
ولما شوفته
تاة الكلام 
وتوهت انا 
وسجد قلبى
قدام عيونة

----------


## محيى الفقى

> [/center]
> 
> *
> تعالى نمسحالشكوى
> على جدار الحياه كترت آلام الناس
> تعالى نزرع الأحلام دا اناخايف
> تموت الرحمه ف قلوبنا..
> يموت من عمرنا الإحساس
> *


[frame="7 80"]يا اللى انتا خايف يموت من عمرنا الاحساس
ليه انتا خايف تفارق قلبنا الرحمة

مش الناس مننا واحنا من الناس
وكل الناس جراحهم من جراحنا
شريكى
 قوم معايا نطمن الاحزان
وننسج من اسانا توب فرحنا
وهنى قلبك المليان
بحب الناس
وطمنهم
ملانة قلوبنا رحمة[/frame]

----------


## سمـاء

الحرف قال للحرف قابلنى عند الفجر

بس أوعى تتأخر ألا المعانى تمر

ونلقى من غيرنا الكلام اتكتب

ونلاقى نفسنا نقطة فى آخر سطر

----------


## صفحات العمر

الهمزة غمزت للألف بشويش كده غمزه
سيبك بقى م السكون وتعالى نتمشى 
محلى جمال المعانى لما تكون حاضر
والكسرة لو هاجمتك أعمل لها فاصله

----------


## محيى الفقى

[frame="7 80"][grade="00008b ff6347 008000 4b0082"]دة  صد  دة    ولا ايه
يعنى  السكات  قصده  ايه
وان كان سكوتك  كلا م
طب  الكلام  يبقى  ايه[/grade][/frame]

----------


## دفكرى

على شط بحر عيون حبيبى بنيتــلى بـيـت

وعملت مركب وسافرت فيهم روحت وجيت

ياعيون حبيبى يابحر واسع ملوش نهايــــه

فاكر حبيبـــــك اللى هــــواك ولا نسيــــت

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*

قالو لى وشوشى الودع وقولى نفسك فى إيه

أنا قولت بلاش تخاريف أوشوش الودع ليه

فقال الودع ده فيه جدع بيحبك وبيريدك

فقولت خلاص ياودع لما يجى سلملى عليه

وعجبى

*

----------


## المهاجر2000

اخاف  الدنيا تبعد نى
واعيش لوحدى من تانى
وخوفى دا معزبنى
وخو فى ليروح وينسانى
دا هو حبيبى ****وروح قلبى
ونصى الحلو
مش التانى

----------


## سمـاء

كان نفسى أكون معاهم وألبى

وأغسل بدموع الخشوع قلبى

بس السنة دى ماملكش غير الدعا

ارزقنى من رحمتك الحج ياربى

----------


## صفحات العمر

لبيك اللهم لبيك 
لبيك لا شريك لك لبيك 
إن الحمد
والنعمة 
لك والملك
لا شريك لك

.

. 




منى عينى أحج البيت 
وأصلى الصبح ف الأقصى 
منى قلبى أزور بيتك
وأشرب ميه من زمزم ..
ومن رحماتك أتوضى
وأقولك جيت 
لحد حماك
فيسجد قلبى سجدة شكر
وأطّـهر روحى على عـــرفه
وأطــوّف بوجدانى 
ويعجز قلبى ولسانى 
على التعبير عن اللهفه
وأعيد الكرة من تانى 
على جبل الصفا حبه
وع المروه_منى عينى 
منى عينى_

----------


## سمـاء

كان نفسى أكون واقفة على عرفات

وأدعى كل ما ف نفسى من الدعوات

وأشوف مع غروب الشمس بينمحى

كل ذنب أسرنى فى عمرى اللى فات

----------


## reda laby

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="white" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/3.gif" border="outset,4,white" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
زى النهاردة من أعوام
كنت حلمت كتير أحلام
إنى أحج وأزور البيت 
وأكمل بنود الإسلام[/poem]

----------


## صفحات العمر

العيد هدية فرّح تسعد قلوب الناس
بستان محبه وطرّح مرجان / دهب / إحساس
نحضن كدا بعضنا وتضمنا الفرحه
ونقولها من قلبنا الحب هو الاساس

 ::h::

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> العيد هدية فرّح تسعد قلوب الناس
> بستان محبه وطرّح مرجان / دهب / إحساس
> نحضن كدا بعضنا وتضمنا الفرحه
> ونقولها من قلبنا الحب هو الاساس



*العيد ده أصلو غاوى .. يجمع كل الحبايب

إلى موجود معانا ياريت يجيب معاه الغايب

ده العيد علينا يطل بالامل ويا الفرحه

تعاله قرب طل هتشوف فيه العجايب*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *العيد ده أصلو غاوى .. يجمع كل الحبايب*
> 
> *إلى موجود معانا ياريت يجيب معاه الغايب* 
> *ده العيد علينا يطل بالامل ويا الفرحه* 
> 
> *تعاله قرب طل هتشوف فيه العجايب*


 
يا ليلة العيد وحشتينا مع الصحبه مع الاحباب
معاكى القلب يرجع طفل ويفتح للصفا ابواب 
نقول للحزن فــــــارقنا 
نزيح من روحنا أى سحاب

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> يا ليلة العيد وحشتينا مع الصحبه مع الاحباب
> معاكى القلب يرجع طفل ويفتح للصفا ابواب 
> نقول للحزن فــــــارقنا 
> نزيح من روحنا أى سحاب


*ياليلة العيد يالمانا على الفرحه ودقة قلب

بنلعب نجرى ونظقطط تلمى الطفل ويا الشاب

ده كل الناس فرحانه وعايشه ونسيا كل الهم

يارب أجعلها ليله حلوه وأغفر فيها كل الذنب*

----------


## سمـاء

كان نفسى أكون هناك واجمع الحصى

وأرجم ابليس بذنبه لما لربه عصى

أحفظنى ياربى من وسوسات الشيطان

واقبل منى الطاعات واكتبنى مخلصة

----------


## سمـاء

خروف وصاحى م الصبح بيمأمأ

ينادى ع الجزار ويقوله متشوّق

أكون ف يوم العيد للقلوب فرحة 

من ايدين الخير للخير بتتصدق

----------


## صفحات العمر

بسم الإله إبتدى والدبح بيمينــك 
سنـة رسول الهُــدى وأعزم / محبينك 
دى الأضحية سِــرها مكنون معانى العيد
زعق إبراهيم ف الصبى / أرفع بقى جبينك :hey:

----------


## سمـاء

كان نفسى أطوف بالبيت وأودع

وأدعى رب البيت ياسميع اسمع

يا رب ياقريب وللدعوة مجيب

اكتبلى من تانى عن قريب أرجع

----------


## دفكرى

خايفه ليـــه ياكلــمتـى من المـــلام

دا انتى اتولدتى ف حى يعشق الكلام

مخنوقه ليه ماتخافيش راح تكبــرى

وتردى بكره عـ اللى ظلمك واللى لام

----------


## دفكرى

ااه ياحرف كلامى لما تكون مكـبوت

نفسك تقول الحق والحق مالـه صوت

اه ياحرف كلامى لـو مره تطاوعنى

وتداوى فيا جراحى قبل الامل مايموت

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*يافرح هدى على قلبى منك أنا مش متعوده

أنا عمرى ماكنت مبسوطه أوى بالشكل ده

أخاف أحزانى تحسدنى وتقولى كتير عليكِ

أرجع تانى لإكتأبى ....وأنام متنكده

وعجبى
*

----------


## إشراقة أمل

> ااه ياحرف كلامى لما تكون مكـبوت
> 
> نفسك تقول الحق والحق مالـه صوت
> 
> اه ياحرف كلامى لـو مره تطاوعنى
> 
> وتداوى فيا جراحى قبل الامل مايموت





> *يافرح هدى على قلبى أنا مش متعوده
> 
> أنا عمرى ماكنت مبسوطه أوى بالشكل ده
> 
> أخاف أحزانى تحسدنى وتقولى كتير عليكِ
> 
> أرجع تانى لإكتأبى ....وأنام متنكده
> 
> وعجبى
> *



لو الامل مات يبقى الحياة فينها
وصوت الضحكة لما الحزن يكتمها
والغيمة يوم خبطت على بيبان السما
 لابد يطلع شعاع الشمس يهزمها

----------


## صفحات العمر

*هقولك حاجه يا مايا
وسامحينى إعملى معروف
كتير بلقى النهار مكسوف
و شمسه لناس وناس لاءه
ومتكتف بحبل ظروف
يُـفط بتقول 
وصحن الفول 
بدمع الزيت
وعرق الخلق 
معجون خوف
بلاش يا مه 
بلاش أحسن 
لا عمرك يامه راح تنسى 
ولا هنسى يا ست الحسن
يا أجمل غصن ف فروع الزمان ..
مـــالك؟ 
دا موالك 
بطعم المر متعتق 
قـوى يامه

محمد سعيد
*

----------


## دفكرى

> لو الامل مات يبقى الحياة فينها
> وصوت الضحكة لما الحزن يكتمها
> والغيمة يوم خبطت على بيبان السما
>  لابد يطلع شعاع الشمس يهزمها


خايف انا عـ الامل فى وسط اشجانى

ساعه يجينى بيضحك وساعه ينسانى

وانا اللى لسه عمرى يادوبك ببتديه

مشتاق لساعة فرحه او حتى لثوانى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> خايف انا عـ الامل فى وسط اشجانى
> 
> ساعه يجينى بيضحك وساعه ينسانى
> 
> وانا اللى لسه عمرى يادوبك ببتديه
> 
> مشتاق لساعة فرحه او حتى لثوانى


*عيش وخليك حر ده العمر لسه فى أول له

خدها واحده واحده وبلاش تستعجل له

الفرح مسيره يجى والحزن يختفى

والدموع تبقى بسمه .. بس إنت إستقبل له
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

كان يا ماكان بنوته رقيقه 
عندها قطه جميله بريئـه 
رغم الحبل شويه خانقها 
قادره تحله بالف طريقه

----------


## المهاجر2000

كل دا لية
اقسوة وجرح
ولو جانا فى مرة الفرح
نقول اللهم اجعلة خير
كل دا لية

----------


## صفحات العمر

أنا قلبى كالنخل العجوز يحدف من العرجون بلح
ويخاف يخااااااااااف على قلب طيب ينجرح
وساعات كتير انا بنهزم
والقى السكوت بقى شىء مُلح

----------


## صفحات العمر

وساعات بسافر جوا جوايا واعـــــودف إيديا ريحانه وبنفسج متركبين على أحلى عود
ألقــــانى بعشق من جديد
معنى الوجــــــــــــود

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ندمانه وبراجع نفسى راحة قالت لى اكيد غلطانه

ليه بتعيشى تدورى بين الحزن وليه رافضه تعيشى فرحانه

مهما حولتى تهجمى الدنيا لازم تطلعى فى الأخر خسرانه*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*تقدر تعلمنى كلام* 
*لساك يا صاحبى ما قلتهوش*
*اصل اللى كنت بقول فهمته*
*آآآآآه للأسف /* *مفهمتهوش*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*برىء منك يا عصرالحب فيك بقى لُــه تمن**معانى كتير با شوفها كل لحظه بتندفن**وولى الحب منك بعد ما صابة القرف**لانه رفض يعيش وسط الخيانه والعفن*

----------


## المهاجر2000

سرحت بخيالى فى السماء
وبأ عد النجوم نجمة وراء نجمة
لا عرفت قد اية العدد
ومش لقى غير نجمة
عا يشا فو ق فى السماء
بس فى قلبى انا سا كنة
بحلم بلحظة تضمنة
ام العيون شاردة
همس العيون
دا حلمنة
ومن بستان المحبة
اخترت انا
وردة

----------


## سمـاء

وشوشتنى الحروف قالت لى يا ما نفسى

أكون للحق صوت ما يهمنيش نفسى

وألف الكون وصدايا ورايا يتردد

واوصل لأبعد مدى ولو اتقطع نفسى

----------


## سمـاء

> أنا قلبى كالنخل العجوز يحدف من العرجون بلح
> ويخاف يخااااااااااف على قلب طيب ينجرح
> وساعات كتير انا بنهزم
> والقى السكوت بقى شىء مُلح



لما السكوت بتقله عليك يلح

وتلاقى صوتك م الحروف اندبح

اوعاك تسلم تحت راية الانهزام

بالكلمة حال الدنيا ممكن ينصلح

----------


## إشراقة أمل

> لما السكوت بتقله عليك يلح
> 
> وتلاقى صوتك م الحروف اندبح
> 
> اوعاك تسلم تحت راية الانهزام
> 
> بالكلمة حال الدنيا ممكن ينصلح


لما الحروف تتجر 
وتسلم للانهزام والذل
يومها القلم ينكسر
والكلمة تموت من القهر

----------


## صفحات العمر

آهين يا دم الخنوع موجوع / ياشريـانى

فالح قوى ف البُــكا وشبعت / آه يانى

إنطق وقول كلمتك

صحصحلى وجدانى

----------


## صفحات العمر

رغم الوجع ..
اللى غازز ف قلبى ميت غزة 
وبرغم كل اللى اتهدر من كلمة العزة 
لسه الأمل موجود موعود لأمتنا
وعار علينا بجد تجـــاهل الأزمة

----------


## المهاجر2000

سمعت كلام كتير
قولت انا فية اية
قالولى ضرب فى غزة
وقتل
وجراح كتيرا يا بية
وصراخ امهات
ورصاص مطرة
وشىء ما ينسكتش  علية
(اللهم انصر *اهلنا فى غزة وثبت اقدمهم وفرج كربتهم)
وانا لله وانا الية راجعون

----------


## صفحات العمر

العين حزينة قوى والنقطة دمعايا 
إمتى نلاقى بقى لصمتنا نهاية 
أسرح ف زمن الرجال والعزة كلمة حق
ألقى الآهات بالمد يحلالها سكنايا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*قالوا الصمت نعمه وقوه .. قولت ويمكن لأن الصوت مكتوم

قالوا الدموع من الفرحه نازله .. قولت ويمكن من كتر الهموم

قالوا الحب لسه فى الدنيا ..؟ .. قولت موجود ولكن مظلوم

وعجبي
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*بكيت الليل أداوي جراح  دي جوه الروح بتظلمني

صحيت مجروح بهمس جروح ودموع قلبي بتقتلني

شكيت لليل ياصبر طويل دوين وبلاش تحيرني

أنا حبيت ودوبت وجيت تشوف لي علاج  يصبرني
*

----------


## المهاجر2000

سمعت الكلام  لقيتة كتير بيوجعنى
ان قولت اة اخاف حد يسمعنى
دموع نزلة بحور على خدى
وانا ز ننبى اية قولى علية
ولا هو اللوم على قلبى
سهرت اليل
ودا يجى اية فى عزابى من يوم ما عرفتك
انا وقلبى

----------


## صفحات العمر

قلبى عليك إنفطر وأنت قليبك مــــات
وسقتنى بالمعلقة الدمع والــ آهــــات
وكأنه كتلة حجر رميت جروحى عليه
خوفى عليك كان حقيقه ف مجمل الـ حالات

----------


## المهاجر2000

نفس الجرح تانى**بنعيشو مرة تانية
الجرح الاولنى  **العيب فى مين يا د دنيا
العيب فيكى     **ولا فيا

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا مفصلين الوشوش حسب المقاس بتكون
ومسخسخين الكلام على كل شكل ولون 
آهين يا قلب المشاعر لو لم تكون إنسان
مهو يستحيل هقبلك والشكل مش مضمون !
وعجبى :Bye:

----------


## صفحات العمر

*التـــاء تلاكيك وخناق وزعيق 
والراء مسكين وف بحرة غريق
نصين حبيبين من بدأ الخلق 
لطشطتهم عين / يا مطافى حـــ ريق
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*القلب إشتكى مني ودموع جراحي بتكويني

إيه إللي مستخبي يارب صبرني وإحميني

غيابه طال .. ومل قلبي من الإنتظار

أنا شيفى الجرح قرب مني .. يارب عليه قويني*

----------


## صفحات العمر

وبنعاود 
على صوت الحروف نرسم مكان للحلم 
وبنعاود 
مع رجفة حنين المشتاقين نتـلم
وبنعاود / نصوغ إحساس حكاوينا 
كلام شاعر بنفس الهم

----------


## سمـاء

وإزاى نعاود والكلمة كما السكين

تتغز ف القلب مع أى رمشة عين

عرفناها زمان لجراحنا أحسن دوا

دلوقتى من جرحها، نسأل دوانا فين

----------


## صفحات العمر

> وإزاى نعاود والكلمة كما السكين 
> تتغز ف القلب مع أى رمشة عين 
> عرفناها زمان لجراحنا أحسن دوا 
> دلوقتى من جرحها، نسأل دوانا فين



هزنى صرخة كلامك لما بتّضيع المعانى
لسه فينا الخير بيرفض أى شىء مغشوش أنانى
لسه فينا صلابه واضحة
نبضها ممكن يعانى..
بس مش ممكن هيقبل انه يتوقف ثوانى

----------


## سمـاء

خايفة كلمة بريئة منى

تبقى جارحة غصب عنى

تتحبس جوايا وللا....

رغم خوفى أقول وأغنى؟

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*قلم مقصوف بيصرخ خوف وخايف لحظه يتكلم

ليسمع واحد جمبه حزين يقول إسمعني بتألم

سكت حيران بين جنه ونار أسمع ولا أتكلم

فضل يختار وأخد قرار أنا هسكت بس هتعلم*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> خايفة كلمة بريئة منى 
> تبقى جارحة غصب عنى 
> تتحبس جوايا وللا.... 
> رغم خوفى أقول وأغنى؟


 غريب الراوى لو أرضه مهيش شايلاه
غريب من ساسه ولراسه ومليون آه
يا غنيوة زمان الحلم فين أرضك دا انا ف عرضك 
ونبض المعنى ف عروق الحقيقة حياة

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *قلم مقصوف بيصرخ خوف وخايف لحظه يتكلم*
> 
> _ليسمع واحد جمبه حزين يقول إسمعني بتألم_ 
> _سكت حيران بين جنه ونار أسمع ولا أتكلم_ 
> 
> _فضل يختار وأخد قرار أنا هسكت بس هتعلم_


 و ليه يسكت مادام قادر بقلبة يحس 
ويكتب غنوة ويمس المشاعر مس
مهوش مقصوف ولا حاجة لكن عودة يادوب أخضر 
ويوم ورا يوم هيتعلم وهيعلم يا ريتة حبة يصبر بس

----------


## Hano Egyptiano

> *قلم مقصوف بيصرخ خوف وخايف لحظه يتكلم
> 
> ليسمع واحد جمبه حزين يقول إسمعني بتألم
> 
> سكت حيران بين جنه ونار أسمع ولا أتكلم
> 
> فضل يختار وأخد قرار أنا هسكت بس هتعلم*


زرعت قلبي فرح

 رميت الهم برّايه

لقيته -قلبي- طرح

غنوة و ضحكاية

و لقيتني بصرخ و أقول  لما عزولي لام

لو ان قلمي انكسر

حجيب له..

برّاية

----------


## سمـاء

> غريب الراوى لو أرضه مهيش شايلاه
> غريب من ساسه ولراسه ومليون آه
> يا غنيوة زمان الحلم فين أرضك دا انا ف عرضك 
> ونبض المعنى ف عروق الحقيقة حياة



وآه منها، ف وسط الناس، نار الغربة

وآهين لما تكون وسط أهل وصحبة

بتتحرق أحلام...

ويتخنق الكلام...

لولا إيدين تتمد... تبقى الحياة صعبة

----------


## سمـاء

> *قلم مقصوف بيصرخ خوف وخايف لحظه يتكلم
> 
> ليسمع واحد جمبه حزين يقول إسمعني بتألم
> 
> سكت حيران بين جنه ونار أسمع ولا أتكلم
> 
> فضل يختار وأخد قرار أنا هسكت بس هتعلم*



قلمى لو سنه اتقصف يطلعله سن تانى

أسقيه محبة وصدق من روحى وكيانى

ألقاه أوام زهّر...

 بحروفه قام عبّر...

عمره ما كان جارح ف يوم، ولا كان أنانى

----------


## صفحات العمر

على شط بحر المعانى صفصاف على الجنبين 
وف غوط غوطه المحار وشعاب كما البساتين
غرد يا طير الحروف وإحكى وقول تانى 
فن الكلام بالغُنـا فتّح  كعود ياسمبن

----------


## سمـاء

ورق شجر أصفر فى جوّنا بيطير

وهوانا بيصفّر ويخوّف العصافير

والشمس زعلانة

وعلينا تقلانة

آه من لياليك وأيامك يا أمشير

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

شفت  الفؤاد انكوى بالنار و مش سائل=
و الدّمع يحفر خدود ..من عيني بات سائل=
يا هل ترى دا البعاد  عن أرضي و الأحباب=
و الاّ عشان اللقا.. قرّب .. وبتسائل=[/poem]

----------


## كروان الغريب

*انا قولت اغنى للقمر موال 
رغم البعاد والفرقة والترحال 
واعزف بناى الحزن الاحانى 
لجل الكلام اللى انحبس ينقال*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*يا باب  يا   مقفول  ...  إمتي  الدخول

صبرت  ياما   و   اللي   يصبر   ينول

دقيت سنين ... و الرد يرجع لي : مين ؟

لو   كنت  عارف   مين أنا  كنت أقول

عجبي !!!*

----------


## mmamd

بصيت فى يوم للسما ولقيت
شكل القمر زى ما    اتمنيت
ليلة تمامه والنجوم حواليه
انا كنت بحلم ولا انا حبيت

----------


## صفحات العمر

خزيان من نفسى وف حيرة من دى الشخابيط
فلتت من يدى الطباشيرة كَتَبـِت ع الحيط
هتعيش ف التيه وتموت ف التيه
لو وقت الحق عملت عبيط

----------


## محيى الفقى

> خزيان من نفسى وف حيرة من دى الشخابيط
> 
> فلتت من يدى الطباشيرة كَتَبـِت ع الحيط
> هتعيش ف التيه وتموت ف التيه
> لو وقت الحق عملت عبيط


***
سيف الحيا نصلُه مُر وحَدُّه مش ساهِل
والحُر من حدُه مش بيمُر .....بالساهِل
فـ ان كُنت يا صاحبى تتساهل مع الساهل
فـ إِنتا الحُر
صحيح عطاءَك يغُر بس ادّيه ... لِمستاهِل

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> ***
> سيف الحيا نصلُه مُر وحَدُّه مش ساهِل
> والحُر من حدُه مش بيمُر .....بالساهِل
> فـ ان كُنت يا صاحبى تتساهل مع الساهل
> فـ إِنتا الحُر
> صحيح عطاءَك يغُر بس ادّيه ... لِمستاهِل


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
ملاّح  و المركب مش ماشيه و الموج أسرار=
لا الرّيح بتهفهف  ف شراعه و لا شاف له منار=
ع النّاي بيغنّي ف موّاله  و يذاكر قول عمّه و خاله= 
ما يهونش  الصّعب من الدّنيا ..إلا بإصرار=[/poem]

----------


## سمـاء

مطر ونازل م السما.. بس ما صفيت

والأرض شافت شمسها.. بس ما دفيت

ياما دموع تنزل

بس القلوب تفضل

تعبانة من همها.. ما داب ولا شفيت..

----------


## كروان الغريب

شاب شعر الاسد وابيض
نزلت دموعه بلت جبين الارض 
وكان جنب منه هيلمان يا سلام 
بس اما وقع كل الهيلمان انفض

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ***
> سيف الحيا نصلُه مُر وحَدُّه مش ساهِل
> والحُر من حدُه مش بيمُر .....بالساهِل
> فـ ان كُنت يا صاحبى تتساهل مع الساهل
> فـ إِنتا الحُر
> 
> صحيح عطاءَك يغُر بس ادّيه ... لِمستاهِل


 مش ممكن الجمال دا يا محيى 
راااااااااائعة
الله عليك يا شاعر

----------


## صفحات العمر

> مطر ونازل م السما.. بس ما صفيت 
> والأرض شافت شمسها.. بس ما دفيت 
> ياما دموع تنزل 
> بس القلوب تفضل 
> تعبانة من همها.. ما داب ولا شفيت..


 تصبح الرباعيات أبهى 
بزيارات حرفك 
سمــاء
دمتِ للحرف صحوا

----------


## المهاجر2000

بقول 
الله يرحمك يابا
على الصحبة والمة
لا خال يرد غيابك
ولا عم ولا عمة
فين هو حنانك فين
ما عاد للحياة معنى
الله يرحمك يابا
ودمعة بتجرى وراء 
دمعة

----------


## كروان الغريب

الظلم ضلمة وف حشاه الخوف 
والخوف بيعمى ضى العيون ماتشوف 
واللى بيظلم فرد 
بس الضحايا الوف

----------


## أميرة الوفاء

*أصعب شىء في الدنيا

انك تبقى لوحدك شايل جرحك وبتضحك

انك تبقى فى همك عامل انك مش همك

واما جراحك تبقى بتجرح حد يهمك

وفى حضنك مش قادر تاخده ولا يضمك*

----------


## المجنون

[frame="1 80"]ياعالم ارحموها

كل الى يحب يألف .. يقو لنا اعشقوها

ياعالم ارحموها

كل الى يحب يشتم.. يلعن مليون ابوها


هو احنا شعبها ولا احنا مراة ابوها ؟؟؟؟؟[/frame]

----------


## محيى الفقى

> مش ممكن الجمال دا يا محيى 
> 
> راااااااااائعة 
> الله عليك يا شاعر


***
كلامك نور بيسبق نظرتى للشوف
بيزرع صورة فى الخاطِرعن المعروف
ويوم أمسِك قلم شاعر.. يصورنى !
مسـافر ... سِـكـّــتُه أبهى الـحروف 
***

----------


## kptn_agypt

قالو زمان مصرنا000احنا اللى جواها0
لكن الحقيقه وطن000بنغنى لهواها
وقت متطلع تنادى ولادى انتم جد
بيجيلك الرد لكن مش على هواها

----------


## المهاجر2000

اهون عليكى يا دنيا******كل دا منك
لا تعدى لا ساعة ولا ثانية****غير لما ادوق جرحك
بخيل ليةاوى
بخيل لية فرحك
اهون عليكى يا دنيا 
كل دا منك

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ***
> 
> 
> كلامك نور بيسبق نظرتى للشوف
> بيزرع صورة فى الخاطِرعن المعروف
> ويوم أمسِك قلم شاعر.. يصورنى !
> مسـافر ... سِـكـّــتُه أبهى الـحروف 
> 
> ***


 
*كلامك زى قلب الضى ..*
*لو يفرد مداه ع الكون*
*وفين ما يكون*
*يزيح عتمة ضلام قاسيه*
*وليه يا نينى عين الحرف.. ؟*
*مشاعرنا بقت ناسيه ..* *وتايهانه*
*كما ريشه ف مهب الريح*
*يفتت جسمها الواهن** سهام** الملح*
*تتمـــايل*
*تطير أكتر*
*ومهما ياعينى تتحايل* *على خوفها*
*تخاف أكتر*
*فطعم الجرح يسكنها بلون باهت*
*خلاص تاهت*

----------


## صفحات العمر

مفيش خريف من غير عذاب 
ولا إغتراب من غير حــــنين
ومفيش دموع من غير دموع
غير بس ف عيون .. كـــدابين

----------


## سمـاء

صاحية شمسنا فرحانة مبسوطة

والبسمة على جبينها مخطوطة

تدينا حبة دفا

من قلب كله صفا

ف هدية... بشعاعها مربوطة

----------


## محيى الفقى

> *كلامك زى قلب الضى ..*
> 
> 
> 
> *لو يفرد مداه ع الكون*
> *وفين ما يكون*
> *يزيح عتمة ضلام قاسيه*
> *وليه يا نينى عين الحرف.. ؟*
> *مشاعرنا بقت ناسيه ..* *وتايهانه*
> ...


مَتِتهَمِش
يا صاحبى كتير
وسيب مشاعرنا لظروفها
قلوبنا بحور مداها كبير
يِـِطول السير فـ أطرافها
**
ولا بتِتعَب من التفكير
ولا بتِغلب عن التعبير
ومهما يمِسَهّا التغيير
فمش بِيهزَّها
خوفها
صحيح بِّيبان فـ أوجاعها
أكيد وسعات بِيِّوجَعها
لكِين مّهمن يرّوعها
مَـ يِّردعها
بتكبر بيه وتبنى عليه
وتـظـهـر بيـــه
فـ اِبداعها
ولا بيِّـقدر يخوِّفها
**
قلوبنا حرير
ماليـِها الخير
بتطرح نور مشَـوِّفها
تقاسى كتير وتمشى كتير
وتوصل أبعد المشاوير
مـــدام تمــشـى
على حروفها
***

----------


## محيى الفقى

هفهف نسيم الفجر فـ اتناشر ربيع
بشَّر ليالى القدر بالبدر الرضيع
فاضت مدامع فرح صُبح الاِنسانية
بـِشراً بنورالهََّدْىِِ من ارض البقيع

----------


## صفحات العمر

صلاتى عليك وتسليمى يا ابو الزهراء
وشوقى إليك مخلينى احس محبتك ترياق
يا أروع قلب مش شاعر بنفسه وبس
وأحزانه عشان الأمه يشملها رضا الخلاق

----------


## سمـاء

هاتى دموعك وابكى معايا يا سما

ما انا روحى زيك بالهموم مغيمة

بس انتى بعد المطر

تصفى لكل البشر

وأنا بعد الدموع ألقى همومى معلمة

----------


## صفحات العمر

من بين تباريح الالم خرج الكلام موجوع

نفض جبينه مـ العطش وهز وياه الف جوع

لكنه ف الاخر ملك

رفض الخنــوع

----------


## صفحات العمر

كسر حيطان العتمه ف دروب الحيـــارى الطيبين
( انا نفسى احسك مره واحده ياأخى.. منتاش حزين )
وتزيح صخور همك .. يا همك يا جدع
مش راضى يهدى ويستكين

----------


## محيى الفقى

> كسر حيطان العتمه ف دروب الحيـــارى الطيبين
> 
> 
> ( انا نفسى احسك مره واحده ياأخى.. منتاش حزين )
> وتزيح صخور همك .. يا همك يا جدع 
> مش راضى يهدى ويستكين


 
حتقول لمين
دالهم اصبح من سمات الموهبة
الهم اصبح من حياتنايا حبيبى كما الهبة
يوهبها رب الموهبة للمخلصين
يمكن
عشان يرحم عبيدُه الطيبة

----------


## محيى الفقى

> كسر حيطان العتمه ف دروب الحيـــارى الطيبين
> 
> ( انا نفسى احسك مره واحده ياأخى.. منتاش حزين )
> وتزيح صخور همك .. يا همك يا جدع
> 
> مش راضى يهدى ويستكين


بيبان فوشك لما لونك يتخطف
بيبان فــحســك لما عينك تنطرف
ينبَّح صوتك من صمودك بالأنين
هوا انتا مين
اصل اللى مش زيك امين
انينُه يختلف

----------


## صفحات العمر

> بيبان فوشك لما لونك يتخطف
> 
> بيبان فــحســك لما عينك تنطرف
> ينبَّح صوتك من صمودك بالأنين
> هوا انتا مين
> اصل اللى مش زيك امين
> 
> انينُه يختلف


انا مين  ::nooo:: 


انا العصفور وليف الخضرة والمية 
انا المولود على كفوف الجناينية 

لا لا 
دا جورج وسوف
ههههههههههههههههههه
وبعدين فى زنقاتك يا عم محيى 
هرجعلك بإذن الملك
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## محيى الفقى

> انا مين 
> 
> 
> انا العصفور وليف الخضرة والمية 
> انا المولود على كفوف الجناينية



 ::no3::  صح  ::no3::

----------


## سمـاء

مهما حصل لى ومهما كانت قاسية عليا التجربة

ومهما كتروا الأسئلة من غير ملامح أجوبة

إيمانى عمرى ما اضيعه إن البشر رغم اختلافهم

فيهم وحش طبعا أكيد... بس اللى أكتر طيبة

----------


## bondok25

> كسر حيطان العتمه ف دروب الحيـــارى الطيبين
> 
> ( انا نفسى احسك مره واحده ياأخى.. منتاش حزين )
> وتزيح صخور همك .. يا همك يا جدع
> 
> مش راضى يهدى ويستكين


بتنصح فى مين يا جدع وانت الهم كاسرك
انفض عنك همومك واهرب من اللى اسرك
بتقول للناس كلام وانت اللى عاوز كلام
اضحك وشوف الحياة هتلاقى الحزن خاسرك

كتبتها ارتجال الان
ياسر حسن

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*يازمن بتفوح عطر مجروح حس يازمن بحالي

تعبت وأقول بصوت مقتول نفسي أعرف إللي جرالي

جاوب عليه وبلاش قاسيه مالك بس ومالي

ترد عليه بنبره قويه تقولي هو أنا كده وده حالي*

----------


## bondok25

> *يازمن بتفوح عطر مجروح حس يازمن بحالي
> 
> تعبت وأقول بصوت مقتول نفسي أعرف إللي جرالي
> 
> جاوب عليه وبلاش قاسيه مالك بس ومالي
> 
> ترد عليه بنبره قويه تقولي هو أنا كده وده حالي*


بنعيب فى الدنيا والعيب مالينا
بنشكى الحال والحل فى ايدينا
قومى وسيبى الهم لاصحابه
دى الدنيا صافيه وحلوة فى عنينا

ياسر

----------


## صفحات العمر

> بيبان ف وشك لما لونك يتخطف
> 
> بيبان فــ حســك لما عينك تنطرف
> ينبَّح صوتك من صمودك بالأنين
> هوا انتا مين
> اصل اللى مش زيك امين
> 
> انينُه يختلف


انا نبرة حروف شاردة ف براح سامع بكاة خالص
انا حبة كلام مكتوب على لوحة شعـور خالص 
انا زيك يا جدع انت .. بـنى آدم 
وأول ما صرخت حياة لقيت والدى سعيد خالص

----------


## صفحات العمر

> مهما حصل لى ومهما كانت قاسية عليا التجربة 
> ومهما كتروا الأسئلة من غير ملامح أجوبة 
> إيمانى عمرى ما اضيعه إن البشر رغم اختلافهم 
> فيهم وحش طبعا أكيد... بس اللى أكتر طيبة


*لامح سطور الحروف زى النجوم ف السما* 
*حاسة بكونها و لــ كونها .. بالضى متبسة* 
*والاختلاف مخلوق مش عاوزة اى جدال* 
*رغم الطيابا كتير بنشوف صور مؤلمة*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> بتنصح فى مين يا جدع وانت الهم كاسرك
> 
> انفض عنك همومك واهرب من اللى اسرك
> بتقول للناس كلام وانت اللى عاوز كلام
> اضحك وشوف الحياة هتلاقى الحزن خاسرك 
> كتبتها ارتجال الان
> 
> ياسر حسن



 بنصحنى جايز / محتمل ولا دا يعنى حرام
وبقولى ليكم كلام أهو فضفضـة والسلام 
مرسوم علية دمعتك لو حتى مداريها 
ويا بخت من بكانى ولا فاتنى من غير علام

الحبيب ياسر حسن 
مرحبا بك وبإبداعاتك 
فى متصفح الرباعيات
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## وجدى محمود

عصفرة طايرة السما صوتها سكوت
والحزن من جواها محسسنى بموت
قولتلها انا غصن الامل
ضحكت وقالت
انا لاشايفة غصن زيتون ولا غصن توت

----------


## إشراقة أمل

ليه انا اللى دايما فرحي كدة منقوص
سوء اختيار مني ولا ياناس منحوس ؟
مش اعتراض ولا شكوى بس مجرد سؤال
مين يديني ابتسامة لو حتى أدفع  فلوس ؟؟

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ليه انا اللى دايما فرحي كدة منقوص
> سوء اختيار مني ولا ياناس منحوس ؟
> مش اعتراض ولا شكوى بس مجرد سؤال
> مين يديني ابتسامة لو حتى أدفع  فلوس ؟؟


*الفلوس لا بتشتري سعاده ولا حب ولا كيان

إن كنا عايزين نتغير .. ونبعد عن الأحزان ..؟

نحاول ندور في عالمنا على شئ يكون جديد

أو نحاول نساعد غيرنا من فقير أو ضعيف أو غلبان*

----------


## وجدى محمود

يللى ايدك فيها دمى
افرديها ومتخافيش
يللى حبيتك بقلبى
وانتى لسة ماحبتيش
اد حبى حيبقى كرهى
واد كرهى ماحتلاقيش

----------


## nariman

*كل وقت وله حدوتة*
*حواديت حلوة ومش ملتوتة*
*تبدأ بممكن وفي النص لكن*
*وآخرها ذكرى في القلب محطوطة*

 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*ليه يا حب اسهر ليالي؟
وانت بتداعب خيالي
ليه؟ وليه؟... فالرد كان
كل نادر... يبقى غالي!!!*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *كل وقت وله حدوتة*
> 
> *حواديت حلوة ومش ملتوتة*
> *تبدأ بممكن وفي النص لكن*
> *وآخرها ذكرى في القلب محطوطة*


 
الذكريات حواديت الأصل فيها احنا 
ساعات تفرّح قوى وساعات تجرّحنا
وساعات يكون حضنها مرفأ آمان خالص
محفور بنور إسمها .. ف صميم جوارحنا

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *ليه يا حب اسهر ليالي؟*
> *وانت بتداعب خيالي*
> *ليه؟ وليه؟... فالرد كان*
> 
> *كل نادر... يبقى غالي!!!*


 
الحب زى القمر وعلى الضيا قادر 
الحب صوت حلمنا موج الهوى الهادر
الحب يا عمنا لون دمنا الانسان
الحب فعلا اكيد / أكيد أكيد نادر

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> الحب زى القمر وعلى الضيا قادر 
> الحب صوت حلمنا موج الهوى الهادر
> الحب يا عمنا لون دمنا الانسان
> الحب فعلا اكيد / أكيد أكيد نادر


*الحب نهر بعيد، أبعد من النظرة
ينبع من التغريد، ويصب في الخضرة
السندباد فتش سنين عنه
وف كافة الأساطير... ما وجدش غير... قطرة.*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *الحب نهر بعيد، أبعد من النظرة*
> *ينبع من التغريد، ويصب في الخضرة*
> *السندباد فتش سنين عنه*
> 
> *وف كافة الأساطير... ما وجدش غير... قطرة.*


 *
الحب شمس الدفا وحجات كتير خالص**الحب نبض الوفا لمًا يكون خالص 
الحب درع القلوب وهو برضه السهم 
الحب يا عمنا مش همنا خالص*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*الحب ياناس كلمه بين إتنين

كلمه تقولها الروح للعين

كلمه بتجمع بين قلبين

كلمه تخلى الناس عاشقين

كلمه بتخلق فينا الشوق

كلمه تصحى فينا حنين*

 :f2:

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *الحب ياناس كلمه بين إتنين
> كلمه تقولها الروح للعين
> كلمه بتجمع بين قلبين
> كلمه تخلى الناس عاشقين
> كلمه بتخلق فينا الشوق
> كلمه تصحى فينا حنين*



*قلتوا كلام... ع الراس والعين
مش تعريف واحد... عشرين
أنا مش تايه عن تركيبته
أنا باسأل: الحب دا فين؟*

----------


## الشحرورة

*واقفة النجوم متحيرة
وحاسانى ليه متغيرة
يا هل ترى يا هل ترى
مين السبب وايه اللى جرى ؟؟
وللفرح بقيت مستغربة*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*عن نفسنا... بنقول... ونطوّل الأشعار
ونغنّي ع الأرغول... ويلعلع الزمّار
طب غيرنا مين يفهمه؟... ولاّ احنا وحدينا؟
مين يقرا نبض العين... للصامت المحتار؟*

----------


## سمـاء

يا ما أمنيات بتتولد وأحلام بتتحلم

من قبل الطريق ما يخطى فيه قدم

والمشكلة... لو فى البداية مشكلة

قلوب كتير هيموت حلمها وتتصدم

----------


## وجدى محمود

والصدمه اه منها ياسماء

بتجيب معاها الف داء

بتقلب الماضى الحزين

ونخبى دمعه فى جفن عين

ويصحى فينا الكبرياء

نرفض نزولها للوجه

نتخبى منها او نتوه

ونسئل
ليه كان الإشتياق؟

----------


## صفحات العمر

تسمع حواديت ؟
؟ 
*اسمع طبعاً* *إيه المانع*
*بس بشرط يكون الحرف*
*ف قلب دموعِك*
*لسه مطاوع*
*هقفل كل مسام الصوت*
*علشان أسمع*
*انت فاهمنى؟*
*دبات نملات الاحساس*
*والهلاويس اللى بتألمنى*
*لما تهل ساعات ع الراس*
*ولا أطيق حتى اللى يكلمنى*
*لكن فعلا ...*
*مع شخابيط القلب* *الأبيض ع الكراس*
*كل جوارح قلبى بتخشع*
*والقانى متعطش حودايت*
*وممكن أسمع*

----------


## nariman

> تسمع حواديت ؟
> 
> ؟ 
> *اسمع طبعاً* *إيه المانع*
> *بس بشرط يكون الحرف*
> *ف قلب دموعِك*
> *لسه مطاوع*
> *هقفل كل مسام الصوت*
> *علشان أسمع*
> ...


*تسمعني ..*

*بيقولوا الكلام بيريح .. بس ساعات بيوجع*
*وساعات كمان الصمت يهزمني كأنه جدارعالي*
*لا تقدر كلمتي تخطيه.. ولا حتى الصدى يرجع*
*حتى العيون اللي يكفي تواصلها*
*هي كمان بتدخل سجون..*
* وتحن لأوقات كانت بتلمع*


*وبين صعوبة الكلام وألم الكتمان*
*يفضل سؤال..*
*مين صحيح حمله أتقل .. اللي يتكلم ولا اللي يسمع ؟*

 :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *تسمعني ..*
> 
> *بيقولوا الكلام بيريح .. بس ساعات بيوجع*
> *وساعات كمان الصمت يهزمني كأنه جدارعالي*
> *لا تقدر كلمتي تخطيه.. ولا حتى الصدى يرجع*
> *حتى العيون اللي يكفي تواصلها*
> *هي كمان بتدخل سجون..*
> *وتحن لأوقات كانت بتلمع* 
> 
> ...


 طيب تانى 
هنقضيها سؤال بسؤال 
واسمع صوتك 
حتى إن كان لساه بيعانى 
مُقنع صوتك !
حاسه /  فاهمنى
متشعبط بالكاد ف أمانى 
وقادر يشعر بالـ مألمنى
ومكلبش ع الحلم ب روحه 
حتى جروحه ..
ضحكة ورد بنفسج قانى 
آه .. 
مش يانى 
آه يا كيان بنيان إنسانى 
لو تتكلم ..
باعرف إنك حاسس عايش 
وأما بتسكت 
تكتر فيا شروخ وجدانى
أشرح تانى ؟

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*وردة بتتمايل على عودها
وتجمّل بالعطر خدودها
مديت إيدي... طلعت خيالات
والشوك في الواقع... بددها.*

----------


## بنت الريف

آه من الدنيا ومن هالدنيا ألفين آه 
جيتها بدمعة وعيشاها بدمعة 
وهخرج منها بلا حياة
ناس هتصوت ناس هتدمع ولا هسئل فيهم 
ملعونة أكتر شىء جواها الآه

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*يوم بتلاقي الدنيا عواطف
يوم الناس تيجي وتتعاطف
يوم دمعة والحزن كواها
يوم ضحكة... وتلاتة نواشف.*

----------


## سمـاء

بحر وجبل لاتنين اتبسموا ليا

فتحوا دراعاتهم بيرحبوا بيا

وقالولى انسى الهموم

كام ليلة ويا كام يوم

يرجع لقلبك صفاه وتعيشى مرضية

----------


## وجدى محمود

*أقول تانى

مانا صوتى كده راح

ياتعبانى

وجلبالى دموع وجراح

وأحزانى

بتتجد مع الأيام

وصعب أنساكى

صعب أنساها

صعب أرتاح*

----------


## صفحات العمر

معاك ... وكان الكلام شفاف كما لونك 
خدنى الحنين وياك أبعــد بحور كونك 
هَمَـس النسيم وأبتسم لما ألتقاك روحه
والفجانين يشهدوا على صدق مكنونك

----------


## إشراقة أمل

بكرة جاي وياعالم 
مين صاحب المظلمة
ومين فيه الظالم
ياللى فاكرها ليك ونايم
اصحى 
دى اسمها دنيا 
ما يبقى فيها غير الدايم
كل عام وأنتم بخير يا أحلى صحبة

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*الست القطة... مستاءة
بتبص لنا بكل جراءة
قلت لها: مالك؟ فيه إيه؟
ردت: أصل ناقصكوا... براءة.*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> بكرة جاي وياعالم 
> 
> مين صاحب المظلمة
> ومين فيه الظالم
> ياللى فاكرها ليك ونايم
> اصحى 
> دى اسمها دنيا 
> ما يبقى فيها غير الدايم 
> 
> كل عام وأنتم بخير يا أحلى صحبة


طل الأمل ف الشروق على كل كل الحى 
جايب حكاوى وغناوى وندهته مالها زى 
أصحى يا نايم بقى 
هات للشراقى الرى 

إشراقة أمل .. وإطلاله تضاهى الصبح 
كل عام وأنت بكل الخير والسعادة
الدنيا نورت يا فندم  :4:

----------


## بنت الريف

عيش للناس عيش بالناس 
الوحدة غربة وأمر كاس 
يطول بيك الهم والتفكير 
وفى عز شبابك تبقى راحت عليك خلاص 
دى الدنيا ما تستهلش البكاء 
وأجمل شىء فينا الإحساس

----------


## وجدى محمود

*هى فين الفرحه فين

تايه منا من سنين

صوتنا بح وإتخرسنا

والنتيجه  

حزنانين*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*شيء غريب ما تلاحظوهوش
في الصيام... نلقى الوشوش
فيها طاعة ربنا؟
فيها... تأديب الكروش؟*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*رمضان كريم يعني اللمه الكل فيه بيصل الأرحام

شهر واحد مش كفايا علشان نسأل عن العم والخال

لو السنه كلها رمضان فكرو هنعمل فيها إيه ..؟

ماكنش الهم خبط على بابنا ولا عرفنا طعم الأحزان*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*صباح الناس ماهيش ناسية... أمل في الله...
ومهما الدنيا كات قاسية... بيرجوا رضاه...
بافكّر في البشر أوقات... ألاقيهم...
قلوبهم بالإيمان راسية... وحب الله.*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*ومش منسى 
لكن فاكراك قوافينا 
فكان لازم 
يفرع حرفك المهموم 
ف أراضينا
يصبحنا / يمسينا
ويهمس فى ودان النسمه
أحوال البشر والناس 
خلاصة كلمة الإحساس
بخوفه
لو يموت فينا*

----------


## حامد ابوشادي

يارب خليها
خد مني واديها
كل الحنان والحب
في الدنيا عليها

وخللي قلبي حجاب
يحرسها يهديها
خليها تطول النجم
يحيا الامل فيها

وعيد عليها السنين
نورك حواليها
خليها تخزي الشيطان
لومس شئ فيها
(هي طبعا مش كلها رباعيات)

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*أكيد كلنا شفنا وقت الخناق...

وفيه مننا ناس بتعمل وفاق...

وناس تمثيلية تولّعها نار...

ويعمل كبيرنا... ويحلف طلاق...

عجبي!*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*نجاح وطموح وامل شعارات جميله بنقولها

لكن على ارض الواقع نارداً لما بنولها

الشغل مش عايز شهادات ولا طاقه ولا تركيز

دي إللي بتتعين النهارده الكل بيزغرطولها

وعجبي .. 
*

----------


## Hano Egyptiano

*عجبي عليك يا زمن ..  لمّا القطط بتغيب 
تطلع فيران الجحور .. ترتع بدون تأديب
لكن دا طبع الفيران .. لو تلتقيها  تشوف 
كام فار يغني  بطرب و التاني قال دا أديب*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> *عجبي عليك يا زمن ..  لمّا القطط بتغيب 
> تطلع فيران الجحور .. ترتع بدون تأديب
> لكن دا طبع الفيران .. لو تلتقيها  تشوف 
> كام فار يغني  بطرب و التاني قال دا أديب*


*صعبان عليك القطط؟!... فين لما كان فيه سباع؟
كان العوج ينظبط... من نظرة أو بصباع...
يجيي علينا اليوم... نلقى الميزان مقلوب...
الصح أصبح غلط... والحق ولّى وضاع...
عجبي!*

----------


## صفحات العمر

عجبى على طلتك كالشمس ف الرمضاء 
فيها ضيا ملموس لكنه مش .. ينطاق 
ليها فوايد أكيد لجل الثمر ما يطيب 
قلبك غريب يا جدع - شاعر - وغاوى خناق

 ::xx::

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
شعر البشر... إحساس=جوّانا... وبيطلع
وطبيعي بعض الناس=غضبانة... فبتوجع.[/poem]

أعتذر لعدم كونها رباعية يا أستاذنا.

----------


## عزيزموسى

(مش رباعيه)

الصمت داير ع البيوت

على كل بيت

بيسيب

شوالين سكوت

ويمر

من غير صوت

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*نزلت بحر الأمل قولت اهرب من أحزاني

فضلت اعوم في الغويط يمكن ألامي تنساني

طلع ليه مارد الأمل وكأنه طوق نجاه

ولما حكيت له حكايتي صعب عليه حالي

وعجبي*

----------


## على الشاعر

القلب نبضه اختفى من غدر أيامى
ميّت لكن بعيش فى دنيا أحلامى
ودا يرضى مين ياناس , ردّوا على سؤالى
إزاى اعيش فى النار !! والجنه قدامى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*ألفّ القهاوي... وأسمع كتير...
تاخدني الغناوي... وأحلم... واطير...
وفجأة يفرقع كاوتش يقاطعني...
ألاقي آمالي... ف قرافة الغفير...
عجبي!*

----------


## عزيزموسى

حبل الوداد أنقطع وأنقل مأدارى
وراحوااللى كانوا بتلمهم دارى
فاتونى وحدى بأموت
ولاحد منهم دارى

----------


## الأمور

لو الشمس مرة إختفت
شمعة ممكن تكون دليل
بس لو شمعة إنطفت 
قولى إيه يبقى البديل؟





حبيبي الحياة محطة من الدموع
        ..........
     واجمل مافيهااللقاء
         .......
   واصعب ما فيها الوداع
        ........
   فلا تدع قلبك ينسانى

----------


## الأمور

حاتقولى خايف
حااقولك إفرد جناح وطير
شرف المحاولة أكبر دليل
إن إنت ف قلبك وهم كبير





حبيبي الحياة محطة من الدموع
        ..........
     واجمل مافيهااللقاء
         .......
   واصعب ما فيها الوداع
        ........
   فلا تدع قلبك ينسانى

----------


## الأمور

إبنى مش هو اللى من دمى
  وشايل إسمى وملامحى
  إبنى الحقيقى هو اللى
يسير على نهجى ومبادئى




حبيبي الحياة محطة من الدموع
        ..........
     واجمل مافيها اللقاء
         .......
   واصعب ما فيها الوداع
        ........
   فلا تدع قلبك ينسانى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*تعالوا نبص للكلمة...
ساعات ناعمة... ولا النسمة...
ساعت تقلب... وزي الريح...
تكسّر لحظة البسمة...
عجبي!*

----------


## صفحات العمر

وساعات تانيه تكون بركان 
وساعات يبقى الكلام برهان 
لكين أصعب ساعات ديما 
إذا جرحت قلوب خلان

----------


## سمـاء

ساعات تانية تكون خرسا 

بتستنى ف يوم فرصة

تفك قيود محاوطاها

وتنطق حتى لو همسة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ساعات تانيه تكون بصمه

تدين ادام اي انسان

ساعتها أتمنى تكون خرسه

عشان ابقى عايش في امان*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*تعالي يا نفسي نحط الميزان
أهه سنين وعدت... ولسة الأوان
وكونه حييجي... فدا شيء أكيد
فيا هل ترى تنجحي ف الامتحان؟
عجبي!*

----------


## سمـاء

كام مليون شروق اتولدوا قبل النهارده

من بداية الكون يوماتى كل الجمال ده

ياما كتير شروق

بيتولد ف هدوء

مع إنه دايما معجزة وتستحق المشاهدة

----------


## صفحات العمر

*العوافى يا نهار بكره إللى جى 
العوافى ياكل ميت لسه فاكر نفسه حى
العوافى يا حروف بتفك تفاسيرها النقط
بس قادره بنبضها تروى عطش الصدق رى*

----------


## سمـاء

بمناسبة دخول الشتاء.. من رباعيات الرائع صلاح جاهين..


دخل الشتا وقفـل البيبـان ع البـيــوت

وجعل شـعاع الشمس خيط عنكبــوت

وحـاجات كتير بتموت فى ليل الشــتا

لكن حـاجـات أكـتر بـتـرفـض تــمـوت

عجبى!!!!ا

----------


## nariman

> بمناسبة دخول الشتاء.. من رباعيات الرائع صلاح جاهين..
> 
> 
> دخل الشتا وقفـل البيبـان ع البـيــوت 
> وجعل شـعاع الشمس خيط عنكبــوت 
> وحـاجات كتير بتموت فى ليل الشــتا 
> لكن حـاجـات أكـتر بـتـرفـض تــمـوت 
> عجبى!!!!ا


*تسلم ايدك يا سماء .. دي من الرباعيات القريبة لقلبي* 

 :f2: 
*.*

----------


## سمـاء

فعلا يا ناريمان.. رباعيات صلاح جاهين بتدخل القلب.. مع كل موقف بفتكر رباعية بتعبر عنه...

دى من عندى أنا... مع الفارق طبعا...


دخل الشتا والشيلان ع الكتاف اتلفت

ونسمة باردة فى الليل علينا هفت

والناس جوة البيوت قفلوا شبابيكها

بس القلوب ياترى م الحب اتدفت؟؟

----------


## سمـاء

فى ناس عن مساعدة الناس ما تتأخر

تعمل كتير.. واكتر.. ولا مرة تستكتر

المجدعة فيها.. والصدق ماليها

لا ع التمن تسأل... ولا عنه بتدوّر

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*لو المحبوب... حيركع لي
ويوعد... حبّه يرجع لي
راح اسأل: ما اتوعدنا كتير
لا طلنا وعود... ولا سمع لي
عجبي!*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*ومن تانى نصول ونجول 
ونتكلم ونتناقش لكين بأصول
ويسبق خطونا الإحساس
يلملم خوفنا م المجهول*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> فى ناس عن مساعدة الناس ما تتأخر 
> تعمل كتير.. واكتر.. ولا مرة تستكتر 
> المجدعة فيها.. والصدق ماليها 
> لا ع التمن تسأل... ولا عنه بتدوّر


وناس حضورها تمام زى الريحان والعود 
من فيض عطاها بتدى ومن شذاها تجود 
سبحانه اللى خلق صنف البشر ألوان 
وف أى أى مكان لساك يا خير موجود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *لو المحبوب... حيركع لي*
> *ويوعد... حبّه يرجع لي*
> *راح اسأل: ما اتوعدنا كتير*
> *لا طلنا وعود... ولا سمع لي*
> 
> *عجبي!*


 *
مسكين يا نبض الغرام ضاقت شرايينكغربا وتوهنا قوى واحنا محبينك
مسكينة أكتر قلوبنا اللى ابتلاها الخوف
الذنب ذنبك صحيح والا احنا ظالمينك

*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*ليه ابن آدم يعيش...... طول عمره في مجاعة
بالهبش والتنتيش... طب دي الحياة... ساعة
والباقية.... أعماله.... أو من دعا الصالحين
لمّا آخرها مافيش........ ليه نهجر الطاعة؟
عجبي!*

----------


## عايده العشرى

على جناح الخيال رفّتورقصت فوق نسيم مسحوروحوالين الضيا شفّتوكشفت عن حنين مستورويادوب.. الشعاع لمستونار شبّت....وكان ياماكانفراشه...وشعاع النور

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*عجيبة... يا دايرة... يا دنيا البشر
في يوم نبقى عالي.... ويوم نفتقر
ودايماً ناقصنا المحبة بصحيــــــح
نبات نشتكيها.... لضيّ القمر....
عجبي!*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*
* 
*لا الله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*عجبى عليك يابا*

*رمتنى فى النار ليه*

*الدنيا غلابه*

*ونهارها لون لياليه*

*قالى فى النار رميتك*

*علشان ماتحرقشى*

*لو شبت نار فــ غيرك*

*تقدر تطفيها*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*يا شفّة بتعصر الضحكة.............. عشان تهديها للأحباب
وعين مش شايفة غير سكة... بداية ف نار ... آخرها عذاب
أقول دا قلبي دا بيصبر............. ويكتم جرحه ويضحي؟
ما دام بيخبّي مين يقدر.......... يقول: قلبك دا مش كذاب.
عجبي!*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> ***
> سيف الحيا نصلُه مُر وحَدُّه مش ساهِل
> والحُر من حدُه مش بيمُر .....بالساهِل
> فـ ان كُنت يا صاحبى تتساهل مع الساهل
> فـ إِنتا الحُر
> 
> صحيح عطاءَك يغُر بس ادّيه ... لِمستاهِل


 
*منين أجيب ناس لمعناة الشعور صاحين*
*والفرق أصبح مفيش بين المليح والشين*
*ومنين أجيب قلب مش بيحب بغباوه* 
*وفين تلاقى وشوش خاليه من التلوين*

واحشنى جدااااااااا يا محيى 
ومفتقدك بجد 
يا رب تكون بكل خير 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*الحياة دي فيلم هندي... مرة غنوة... ومرة خَضّة
مرة بوسة تبان غرام مالهوش نهاية وهي... عضّة
انما الأكيد يا صاحبي إنها ساعتين ونص
بعدها كرسيك يا حلو... بالأمر الإلهي... يفضى
عجبي!*

----------


## صفحات العمر

دمعي انكشف
من فوق خدودي وراح وقف 
على جمب أخضر بين حقايق كلها 
أسود في أسودكلها 
ف سطور حزينة بتترجف

رشا عبد الرازق

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*في دنيا.... كل يوم بيفوت.... يزيد الجرح، والأحـزان...
وأجري... مرة لاجل القوت... وألف بقسوة الأزمــان...
أدور...... مطحــــــــــــون... وباستعجــــــــــــــــــب...
أنا........ حيمـــــــــــــوت... وتفضل...بسمة الإنسان.
عجبي!*

----------


## الطــــــــــير

متفتكرش كل حاجه معاك بتاعتك 
      لادي عربيتك ولا دي كمان ساعتك
       بملاية لفوك يوم ما جيييت  
     ويوم ماتخرج مش هتاخد غير ملايتك


 كردي

----------


## صفحات العمر

وفوق صدر التراب محسوبه خطاوينا
ما بين روحنا وبين جينا 
وبين أيام بنفرح موت
وبين لحظات تبكينا
بيخلص عمرنا مشاوير

----------


## وجدى محمود

*ياعم الصبر صبرنى*

*على الأحزان أبوس إيدك*

*ياماضى كفايه فارقنى*

*لأنا عبدك ولا سيدك*

*أنا ناسى اللى صار منك*

*دى نار بكره ولا عيدك*

----------


## سمـاء

لحظة ميلاد وفيها حياة جديدة بتبدأ

ما بين صرخة ألم... وطفل بيوأوأ

معجزة.. واللى فيها يفكر ويتأمل

يقول سبحانه... يبدع كل ما يخلق

----------


## د. توفيق ماضى

[center]رباعيات الإغتراب (1)
د. توفيق ماضى

اللـِّى بـِـيـِكـْرَه وَطـَن لا عَاشْ و لا "كَـنـْشِى"
واللـِّى يـِحِبـُّه عَشـَان "يـِـهْـبـُر" يـَاريت يـِغـُورْ" يـِمْشِى
واللى بـِـيـِـبـْـكِى ومـُـشْ مَالِـكْ يشوف بـَـلـَدُه  
دَاعَاشِـق و مَجـْـنون أصْـلـُه "حَبْ و لا طـَالـْـشِى"
****center]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*عجايب إنت يا إنسان... في أحوالك... وتفانينــــك
لقيت عينك شرر بركان... وكل الدنيا هايبينــــــــــك
فغصت كمان في وجدانك أشوف فيه إيــــــــــــــــه؟
لقيتك طفل كلّه حنان... وولد الولد... حاكمينك...
عجبي!*

----------


## سمـاء

> *عجايب إنت يا إنسان... في أحوالك... وتفانينــــك
> لقيت عينك شرر بركان... وكل الدنيا هايبينــــــــــك
> فغصت كمان في وجدانك أشوف فيه إيــــــــــــــــه؟
> لقيتك طفل كلّه حنان... وولد الولد... حاكمينك...
> عجبي!*


قالوا زمان اعز الولد ولد الولد
فيه الأمل بيعود والعمر بيه يمتد
وتعب السنين بيهون كأنه ما كان
لما يفوز ابن آدم بلقب "جد" 

واللى السنين تسعدها وتكون "جدة"
 فى ثوانى كل التعب والألم تتحدى
يا ما زمان داقت غلاوة ولادها
وعلى ولد الولد الدور جه النهارده

----------


## صفحات العمر

بسم الإله أبتدى والدبح بيمينك 
سنة رسول الهدى وأعزم محبينك 
دى الأضحيه سرها مكنون معانى العيد
زعق إبراهيم ف الصبى ..
إرفع بقى جبينك :hey:

----------


## د. توفيق ماضى

"رباعيات الإغتراب (2)"
د. توفيق ماضى

******
لَوْ حَتّى شِبْر فِى وَطـَنْ، أحِسْ فِيه بِالبَرَاحْ 
وِ القَصْر فِى بـِلاَدْ غـَرِيبـِه، خَنْقَه وِ كـُلـُّه نـِوَاحْ
 خَلـُّونِى أنْفِد بِجِلْدِى وَ احْضُنْ تُرَابْ الوَطَنْ
زِهِقْتْ أبْقِى الغَرِيبْ، وِ تِعِبْتْ أكُونْ سَوَّاحْ
******

----------


## المهاجر2000

الغربا مالها كدا دايما ملزمنى
بحاول ابعد عنها بشبكها محوطنى
عا يش فى بيتى غريب وكا نى فى بيت تانى
بشوف الد نيا بلون وتريها لون تانى
ظروف وبنعشها
ومسيرها تروق 
تحلا 
ما هو دايما كنت بقولها
بكرة جى احلا
وهى معندانى

----------


## صفحات العمر

ف عِز الليل
قمر سهران
ونجم يوشوش النسمات 
وأنا وهيا : 
بنتسامر
تاخدنا اللحظه ف مداها 
على جناح الهوا .. نسافر
ما نشعر قد إيه م الوقت 
عدا وفات
ف ليلة لكتمال الله 
عقود الضى شىء ساحر
نخبى حلمنا فيها
فتتبسم
بطيب خاطر

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

قالوا الهوى غلاب أنا قلت مش عندى
قلبي حجر صوان مضاد الغرام عندى
وبينكم أهو باشتكى من شدة وجدى 
وقعت انا وهويت .بعيد هو وانا وحدى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

[frame="14 50"]قلبى المتيم فجأة أصبح حجر
ومحى حروفه من جذوع الشجر
رحت لطبيبى أسأله علتى
قال لى ده قلبك ده أصابه الضجر[/frame]

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

بنات بتروح وتيجي لابسـين مش لابسين
حجـاب مع جينز لازق وبقولوا محتشمين
بنلوم شباب مش لاقي في الجيـنز مبحلقين
يعنى نغيـظ فيهـم ونقــول همجـيين

وعجبي

----------


## د. توفيق ماضى

"يَامُ الحِجَابْ"
د. توفيق ماضى

يَا بـِنْتْ يَامُ الحِجَابْ لِيهْ الحِجِابْ عَ الرَّاسْ
والجِسْم كُلـُّه مِكَسـِّمْ بـِتـْفـَرِّجِيهْ لِلنَاسْ؟
دَا الوَاحْدَه مِنـْكُمْ تِخـَبِّى الشـَّعْرِتينْ بِالذَّاتْ
وِ محَزَّقـَة فى لِبْسِهِهْ وَ لاَ تِخْشَى رَبْ النـَّاسْ

----------


## وجدى محمود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*فى عيد هجرى الحبيب جينا*

*نهنى نفوسنا بقدومها*

*وتبكى قلوبنا وعنينا*

*من الشوق اللى فى قلوبنا*

----------


## شاعرالعديسات

يامصر ياام التاريخ  يام الهرم والسد
ياام التراب سندسى يام الورود ع الخد
عشقك ملا قلبى دخل ابد ماشاور حد
فيكى مينا وعلى لكل عدو واقفين
الوطن دا همهم ولكل واحد دين
ميهمهمش الردى ولا غراب البين
مدام الحب طغى وحبل الوصال اتمد

----------


## صفحات العمر

*لو خسرت ف يوم حبيب
ولا صاحب كنت فاكر...
إنه اقرب م القريب
أوعى تزعل ..
محنا فى زمن الغرابه
كل شىء أصبح غريب
*

----------


## سمـاء

> *لو خسرت ف يوم حبيب
> ولا صاحب كنت فاكر...
> إنه اقرب م القريب
> أوعى تزعل ..
> محنا فى زمن الغرابه
> كل شىء أصبح غريب
> *




والغريب اما بتبعد غصب عنك

تلقى اصحابك مابتزعلش منك

تسأل عليك ولو حتى بكلمة

وتسأل تانى قبل ما يجى ردك

----------


## صفحات العمر

> والغريب اما بتبعد غصب عنك 
> تلقى اصحابك مابتزعلش منك 
> تسأل عليك ولو حتى بكلمة 
> وتسأل تانى قبل ما يجى ردك


 والأغرب رغم البعد تكون موجود
محسوسه حروفك ويانا ومأنسانا 
وف وقت العتمه بنورها  تجود
بالحرف السهل ولمة أهل
على بساط الصحبه الممدود

----------


## سمـاء

> والأغرب رغم البعد تكون موجود
> محسوسه حروفك ويانا ومأنسانا 
> وف وقت العتمه بنورها  تجود
> بالحرف السهل ولمة أهل
> على بساط الصحبه الممدود



وبساط الصحبة اما نمده واسع ومريح

وكلامنا ينور أوقاتنا.. واضح وصريح

واللى هيغيب عن لمتنا هنقوله تعالى

إياك تتأخر.. تعالالنا على بساط الريح

----------


## صفحات العمر

> وبساط الصحبة اما نمده واسع ومريح 
> وكلامنا ينور أوقاتنا.. واضح وصريح 
> واللى هيغيب عن لمتنا هنقوله تعالى 
> إياك تتأخر.. تعالالنا على بساط الريح


الله الله على حروفك بتمس القلب
بترسخ جوانا الألفه ومعانى الحب 
وتمد الدراعين وترحب من غير تكليف 
دى دروبنا سهله وبسيطة ومفيهاشِ مطب

----------


## وجدى محمود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تعيش وتتعلم*

* ياوجدى الأدب*

*تعيش وتتربى* 

*على غدر الصحاب*

*تعيش وتاخد غيرها*

* وتشوف العجب*

*وتشوف ضماير*

* عينها غلفها التراب*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> *تعيش وتتعلم* 
> *ياوجدى الأدب* 
> *تعيش وتتربى*  
> *على غدر الصحاب* 
> *تعيش وتاخد غيرها* 
> *وتشوف العجب* 
> *وتشوف ضماير* 
> 
> *عينها غلفها التراب*


 مين بس مين زعلك يا قلب زى الفل 
وليه حروف الكلام فيها الدموع بتطل 
دا الصبر جبر يا صاحبى للى البياض لونه 
هون عليك يا جميل والعفو أجمل حل

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

زى الغدر ماهو موجود 
حفظ الوعد بين الناس متوفر
صاحب صحيح الآصل 
وقت الشدة لا منك يهرب ولا يتعَذّر 
العبرة فى اختيارك 
عاير نفوس الناس واحكم كدا وقدّر
آمن للصريح ولو يوجعك
واحذر من عسل مسموم فى كلام بيخدّر

----------


## نـورس

> زى الغدر ماهو موجود 
> حفظ الوعد بين الناس متوفر
> صاحب صحيح الآصل 
> وقت الشدة لا منك يهرب ولا يتعَذّر 
> العبرة فى اختيارك 
> عاير نفوس الناس واحكم كدا وقدّر
> آمن للصريح ولو يوجعك
> واحذر من عسل مسموم فى كلام بيخدّر








*ضحكتوني على زمن لا فيه طيب ولا أصيل
زمن قَلب الطيبة عيبة والأصل فيه قليل
هتعاود تقولي شوفلك زمن تاني
هقولك يا ريتني من زمن الصحابة الجميل*

----------


## جميلة بوحريد

كل يوم قبل ما يموت بيكون له وليد 
بيتولد   فى آخر ليله شمس يوم جديد
ومسـير عزمنا يشتد ويصير حـديد
و ننهى عهد بائد و نبتدى عهد جديد
 :f2:

----------


## فتى مصر

> ملعون ابوكى يــا بلــد
>   سقيــانــا كسـات المر
>   بنقولــك مدى الخطــاوى
>   تقوليننا للخلــف د ر
>                    عجبــى



رائعة تلك الرباعيات ...

تحياتى لك يا استاذ عادل .. وتحياتى للاستاذ صفحات العمر ...

----------


## نـورس

> كل يوم قبل ما يموت بيكون له وليد 
> بيتولد   فى آخر ليله شمس يوم جديد
> ومسـير عزمنا يشتد ويصير حـديد
> و ننهى عهد بائد و نبتدى عهد جديد



*اوافقك في كلامك .. لو كان للزمن احساس

بس احنا فزمن .. لا نافع فيه حجر ولا ماس

دي الشمس اصلها حرقة ونار

هلة كل يوم .. وياريتها بتحرق هموم الناس
*

----------


## جميل الشريف

الديكتاتور


انا الحاكم بامر الله

أهبل أطبل تقولا آه

لو فى يوم قولتو لا

فى الزنازين هتقولو الآه

----------


## صفحات العمر

الله عليهم يا جدع حبة حاجاتك دول
العشق أجمل سائل لو الحبيب مسؤل 
بيهز قلب النسيم يظهر دفاه خالص
ويقيد شموع الشعر وتزيد .. حلاوة القول

----------


## صفحات العمر

ونلمس أكتر المعنى 
إذا سمعنا هديل الروح 
ياشاعر .. والمشاعر كل راس ماله 
وصورة الحرف رسماله ..
الحقيقـة
بكل كل وضوح

----------


## صفحات العمر

*لحظة حقيقه لفلفت قلبى الصغير بالقلق*
*السطر تمتم بالكلام والحبر م الرعشه اندلق*
*لملمت كل اللى اتنتر على صفحة اللحظة قوام*
*ما بقتش عارف ف الحقيقه الحلم تاه ولاإنسرق*

----------


## علاء زين الدين

*

المجلس
في بعض البلدان تلقى مجالس بتراقب وتدقَّق وتحاسب
وف بعض الأوطان تلقى زباين بتماين وتكدِّس في مكاسب 
وزباينك يا بلادي طحنوكي وعجنوكي وجعلوكي ..
في كل الأحوال لُقمة بتتاكل، وولادك ولا نابهم ولا نايب


*

----------


## الجنوبي ..

إإلى حبيبي  أبو مصطفى ..
كل سنه وأنت طيب ......

من رباعيات الجنوبي ..
 كفايه اتنين ..

أنا  مش  غني  ياشاويش ... ع  الفقر  ما  تقوليش .
سحتوت ضربني وهرب ...  عشان فقير ماجانيش .
*5
مرَّه     صاحبت    جنيه ... وفضلت   أعزم  فيه .
شاف جيبي فاضي وطار ... قاللي عايزني ف أيه ؟

----------


## اليمامة

شوية حنان صغيرين          يكفوا قلبى يعيش سنين

يفرحوه من غير  قلق        يحلم ببكره من غير زهق

دا القلب دا أصله طفل أمير     بيرضى بقليله مهما تديله

وساعتهايمكن يبوس راسك       وكمان هايحفظلك جميله..

----------


## علاء زين الدين

*


إتحَل الحزب بإسمنا
يا حزب فاسد يللا غوور من وِشِّنا
فيه ثورة قامت وبنعْلِن قرارنا بإسمنا
اللي نهبوا خير بلادنا وع الغلابة استكبروا
مالهومش عيشة النهادرة في وِسطِنا

*

----------


## علاء زين الدين

*ثورة تانية ؟؟*

شوية قالوا ثورة تانية هتطلع بكرة في الميدان
عايزين محاكمة وعايزين فلوسنا.. عايزين آمان
وشوية قالوا الشعب خرَّف لما اختار التعديلات !!
مش ثورة تبقى.. دي نخبة خايفة منِ انتخاب البرلمان

----------


## صفحات العمر

*يا رب بكرة الجمعة ومصر موجوعه
فهمنا معنى اجتماعنا وراسنا مرفوعة 
جمّعنا على قلب واحـــــــد
وخلى صوت الحقايق بس اللى مسموعه*

----------


## صفحات العمر

*يا ام التاريخ والأصول بعتب وسرى ف بير 
يا نقول كلام معقول يا هتبقى سجن كبير 
30 سنه والوبا ساكن ف أوصالك
مين اللى اوصالك مدة علاج .. وقصير ؟

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

الفاضى يعمل قاضى خيبان ومش فاهم 
يغطس ف بحر الظنون ويعوم مع العايم
يا حرف قلمى الحزين سرخ وقول ماتخاف
بلدنا ف إيدين أمينه والجيش مهوش نايم
 ::

----------


## الشحرورة

*همومنا صبحت أكبر وأكبر
ويوم عن يوم بتزيد وتكبر
يا بلدنا شبعنا عتاب لوم
امتى هتطرحى عنا الهموم
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

محتاج لشهم وجدع يبقى خلاص مصرى 
محتاج أصيله وجميلة دا عندنا وحصرى 
يا منتهى الإحتمال وصخرة المعناه 
أرفع جبينك فوق رمم شقوق قصرى ::

----------


## سمـاء

إدينى جرعة أمل وفكها شوية

واخلط معاها عسل حلّى الحياه ليّا

لوّن معايا الكون بريشة ورديه

غطى سواد اللون برتوش ملالية

----------


## صفحات العمر

إديها جرعة أمل واهرب من الـــ متاهات
قمر السما مُكتمل بعد إنتظار وآهـــات
فسرلى ليه الضلام بيفر من .. شمعه !
وبتبقى دمعه ووراها الفرج .. بساعات

 ::

----------


## صبره ابو حسن

يللى قلبك كان  زمان
للامه العربيه    مكان
لما كنت   ولى امرى
يومها كنا وامرى كان
ولما حكمونا الغوازى
شفنا زل   الامريكان

----------


## سمـاء

لما القمر يعشق ليلة ما يصبح بدر



لما الضلام من شمعة والعة... يفر



يبقى الأمل أقوى م اليأس بمراحل 



والجرعة منه.. قادرة تحلّى البحر

----------


## صفحات العمر

إديها تانى وتانى أوعاك ف يوم م اليأس
إطلق سراح غنوتك متحطهاش فى الحبس 
وسيب طيور المعانى حره على الأغصان
 تغنى وقت الغنا وتبنى للحب عِش

----------


## صبره ابو حسن

يا مصرياتكعيبه وعروشها طارحه امل
ومضلله ع  الكل   الفرح  لينا اكتمل
ولا عادش    فيه لبلاب  يلف  رقابينا
الحلم جاى اكيد  والحزن  مش محتمل

----------


## سمـاء

هو التفاؤل مرض

ولا التفاؤل عرض

ولا التفاؤل فعل...

كان عندنا وانقرض

----------


## صفحات العمر

فين الهدوء والصبر 
فين القلوب الُخضر 
فين الظنون الخير 
فينك يا اجمل مصر

----------


## fahmey1

* الصدق اصبح شحيح والكدب بقا غيــــــه
                                                     وكلمة الحق منها الخلق ملويــــــــــــــــه
                                                     صاحب الضمير النهارده مش دنيته ديــــه
                                                    يا اهل الميدان والايمان تعالوا نجدد النيــه*

----------


## الصابر أيوب

قال الزمان حكمته وكشف لي اسراره
الحق دايما قوى ويحب من زاره
انا عشت كل المحن ولاهمنيش محنة
يتقل خير الكريم لوفات ف يوم داره

----------


## elkberawy

بحبك يامصر مهما قالو عليكي
لو عصره قلبي عصربرده روحي فيكي
انتي ارضي وانتي عرضي
اسهل ماعندي بدمي افديكي

----------


## أشرف المصرى

*  فى جمال عينيها ببقى سرحان**    لو اختفت عن بالى ثانيه ابقى زعلان* *    دانا بفكر فيها كتير قبل مانام**   علشان كمان تبقى معايا فى المنام*

----------


## علاء زين الدين

*
احترت ف مصر وركبني الهم
 والناس أصنافها تعبني يا عم
 صنف تلاقي دمه مباح 
 والصنف التاني ماعندوش دم

*

----------


## سعد الشاعر

*قلبي ده عايز ضرب الجزمه
عشت بسببه في حيره وأزمه
سايب كل بنات الدنيا قال بيحب
واحده ماليها رحت اللزمه*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *قلبي ده عايز ضرب الجزمه
> عشت بسببه في حيره وأزمه
> سايب كل بنات الدنيا قال بيحب
> واحده ماليها رحت اللزمه*


 :: 
أضحك الله سنك يا سعد

----------


## سعد الشاعر

> أضحك الله سنك يا سعد


تعيش يا أستاذ أحمد

----------


## سعد الشاعر

*أيوه صحيح أنا حبتها
روحت برجلي لغايت بيتها
هيا صحيح دي تخينه شويه
لكن مش زي خالتها*

----------

